# Athens / Athènes / Αθήνα / Atenes: The Majestic.



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

All brilliant photos sourced from http://www.mccullagh.org/ :cheers:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ ohhh my goodness these are the best Parthenon pictures i've seen, the city is so dense and historic, I love it!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

They are some of the best I had also seen, so I posted them! 
:cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting. These are really great!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Your welcome.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice, beautiful and historic - the cradle of Europe.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Beautifull Athens!


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

:eek2: Awesome pics of Αθήνα!!! especially those of the acropolis


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Agree with all the others, the Acropolis shots are ace.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Breathtaking photos!! Thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

the real problem of Athens is that it is more famous for the city it was, than the city really it is. I mean, most of its real important historic objects are now in the British Museum in London, especially some parts of the Parthenon...that's an incredible injustice!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah yeah... what have you Athenians done _lately_?


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Here are some more of the incredible Acropolis (especially at night) to add to Giorgo's thread....


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

really nice pics!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Would there ever be plans to restore the Parthenon to its original glory, like they rebuilt old buildings throughout Europe after WWII?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

UrbanSophist said:


> Yeah yeah... what have you Athenians done _lately_?


are u talking with me? :nuts:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Would there ever be plans to restore the Parthenon to its original glory, like they rebuilt old buildings throughout Europe after WWII?


Can't imagine that. The Parthenon wasn't destroyed during WWII IIRC, so I suppose Atheneans have gotten used to its look over the centuries before.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I think just the thought of the Parthenon still standing after all these years is simply amazing. I wouldnt want it to be restored.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

UrbanSophist said:


> Yeah yeah... what have you Athenians done _lately_?


Became the most powerful and influential city in the Balkan region? 
Hosted a multi-billion dollar sporting event? :lol:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

boeing777, I partially agree with you. 
However, I tend to like the dense urban sprawl that is Athens...now whether this is an "acquired taste" I do not know. 
Luckily, there is some central streets namely in the suburb of Thission and Plaka with nice facades that have been restored.


----------



## Sirgarbagemann (Apr 5, 2006)

wonderfull definately one of my favorites!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice city


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Giorgos, with all due respect, it's good to post pics of the 'real' city, but some of those pics of rundown buildings, which I heard are under renovation, do not live up to the title, 'The Majestic'.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

wow..i like historic places and urban life...may u show us any skyscrapers and skyline?


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

is it skyline?


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Skyscrapers are not allowed in Greece for the last 20 years till now, don't you know that?I am quite sure you do though.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Athens is gorgeous and unique!!!!!!!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

neorion said:


> Giorgos, with all due respect, it's good to post pics of the 'real' city, but some of those pics of rundown buildings, which I heard are under renovation, do not live up to the title, 'The Majestic'.


Are you serious? 
They have a great characteristic charm.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Posted by leafs fanatic on greek forum:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

i liked these images posted by nastyathenian


> Starting from the elegant areas, here is Thrakomakedones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

This city looks better the way it is. No skyline for this city rocks!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Manitopiaaa said:


> This city looks better the way it is. No skyline for this city rocks!


Yeah, In 50 years time we may be praising it for preventing the erection of towers! 

Doubt it though. :lol:


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Love the photo's, love the city, love the whole freaking country! Thanks Giorgos!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

your welcome crazyeight!
I will post some more pictures soon.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

and an interesting look at some of Athens Transport systems (Buses, Trams and Cars)


----------



## Lindo? Naa! (Jun 19, 2007)

Athens is a dirty and ugly city. Sorry but I didn't like it when I visited.

hno:


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ sock-puppets and trolls appearing all the time, but we know who they are...hno:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

uA_TAGA said:


> Hey Ankara is better than Athens ... are u kidding
> not only olympic style make better also skyline or skyscrapers make better more ...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...now I really WILL post my pictures of Istanbul.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[Gioяgos];14278147 said:


> Wow...now I really WILL post my pictures of Istanbul.


which thread will u post,this thread?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

uA_TAGA said:


> which thread will u post,this thread?


I will post it in the Cityscapes forum. 
I don't know though...should I include my pictures from Eastern Turkey too?


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[Gioяgos];14278204 said:


> I will post it in the Cityscapes forum.
> I don't know though...should I include my pictures from western Turkey too?


hmm isee what u mean
east west .. no problem 
im glad to do it thnks


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you for editing the posts.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

[Gioяgos];14278847 said:


> Thank you for editing the posts.


hey pls we both do it in ISTANBULove


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pics!
Good to see them here.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Urban, Gritty Athens.*


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

[Gioяgos];14582287 said:


> *Urban, Gritty Athens.*


Nice pics  But this picture mate is from Thessaloniki! It is Porto Palace Hotel at the west part of Thessaloniki!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

mitasis said:


> Nice pics  But this picture mate is from Thessaloniki! It is Porto Palace Hotel at the west part of Thessaloniki!


I know, I accidentally put it in!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful pics from an amazing city! would love to visit there one day


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love your pictures. Athens is one of my most favorite cities and it also reminds me of Tehran alot.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Apo fickr.com:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome city! :applause:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Great pictures of one of my favorite European cities i yet to visit.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Very true. Athens is the Balkans most proseperous metro area. Tirana and Bucharest have a long way to go.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Very true. Athens is the Balkans most proseperous metro area. Tirana and Bucharest have a long way to go.


Athens is a great city that has a lot of history. Greece was also never occupied by the Soviet Union, unlike in Romania and Albania. Bucharest and Tirana are doing really good jobs of coming back from where they currently were in the 90s. If Athens was in the same situation as Bucharest today, Athens would have a lot more explaining to do.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont know who compared Athens to Ankara but Athens is absolutely way beautiful than Ankara. At least Athens is more organized and history is more respected. Also Athens hosted olympic games, what did Ankara host? Nothing. 

However we cant compare Athens to Istanbul. Istanbul is surely way significant, historic, and beautiful than Athens.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

Erm...this thread is about Athens, not Turkey.

Now, back to topic:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*athens at night*

night shots of metropolitan athens area as seen from mount parnitha summit


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

damn.. athens is really huge ^^


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*athens snow*

we had some snow last night. photos taken from lycabetus hill - central athens


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

oh u did? well usually when it snows in Athens, it'd snow in Jerusalem the day after or two days after - and it is gonna snow badly in Jerusalem tomorrow. was it serious in athens?


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

no it was not a serious snowfall. it was just enough to cover the highest mountains around the city and parts of the northern suburbs. athens is large and the southern suburbs by the sea are some 40km away from the northern suburbs and weather is much milder there. i hear that turkey is being affected seriously by snowfalls and yes you are right that next stop will be israel. if it does then try to post some photos for us here )


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW! 
The snow pics look GREAT!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

just got back... there r few pix which were posted from today, not by me though.


----------



## canaris (Apr 11, 2006)

Bravo guys.... Athens is sheer magic.... something I can't really put down in words.... but most of you can understand what I mean.


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*athens winter sunset from mount ymittos*


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*athens at night*

athens 25km seafront as seen from kastela near pireas port


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## AltiusAltiusAltius (Sep 20, 2002)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> ^^
> 
> What is this building??


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## nookie (Apr 9, 2006)

Gotta love this place.. I do at least


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Man, how nice to see some more Athens photos. The urbanity of this city is simply amazing!!! My mother used to work for the National Bank of Greece, in the building shown to the left of the photo, below:








Thanks for the pics, LEAFS kay:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Beautiful additions!
Athens is so damn unique...I love it!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

omg they have applebees :O


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

in her best Karen voice - whats this? whats going on here? whats with the two dudes standing in the middle of the street with cameras pointed to the sky? UFO Sighting? whats going on?



>


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

It's two tourists taking pictures of the beautiful and magnificent Acropolis!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow , wow , wow ... Beautiful pics of a stunning city !!


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Crazy, packed and eclectic city. Love it!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice pix! i like the fact that it's not too organized or too esthetic, as it gives the city a more "real" feel to it 

thanks


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess suburbanity (in the north american sense) is not known in Athens?


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> I guess suburbanity (in the north american sense) is not known in Athens?


Actually, the northern portion of Athens has new homes and condominiums constantly being built in more "suburban" and organized manners. One would say it even looks like the suburbs of south-western U.S. cities like Phoenix. Here are a few:

http://www.airphotos.gr/athensboria.htm


----------



## Tegucigalpense (Jan 20, 2008)

the world as we know it in this part of the planet...started here


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Pics taken from Google Image searches:


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*Winter Pics of Athens...Many With Snow!*

All pics are from Google Image searches.

Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Beautiful snowy Athens!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I agree! The city looks magical when it snows! How do people deal with the cold? Are the houses heated enough?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Well most Aircon is reverse cycle these days!





















































































































































































from photobucket


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

from flickr


















from pbase


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Taller said:


> ^^All he said was it didn't look European. No need for you to start calling other cities ugly.



Taller, in order to understand the frustration of some posters, you have to understand the history of the poster who made the comment. That is all I will say on this matter.

The poster took one immage of thousands in this thread and accuses Athens of not looking "European". We all know that the centre of Athens is very densely packed with 60's and 70's apartment building with flat (unattractive) roofs. From an aerial perspective, it looks cluttered and unorganized. That being said, I can find similar looking AERIAL pictures from Paris and Barcelona that look just as bad. Does that mean that these cities are not European-looking? Come on. People like Doukan are trolls and simply look to stip things up with controversial (yet ignorant) statements. If he can only, in desperation, select one picture to make his claim, yet ignore the thousands of other Athenian pics placed on this thread, then he is clearly acting in a trollish manner. If these images do not yell out "EUROPE", then I don't know what does:

































































Yes, he is entitled to his opinion. But we Greeks know what his true intentions are and it is that which we object to. The few sample pictures I have posted above are all found in the area which Doukan has called "un-European".

Case closed.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ I wouldn't say it better. Case closed.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

european, not european... does it really matter? 

Athens is quite unique and quite resembles other mediterranean cities as well. it's a combination... 

It's not a northern european city, nor it is a northern african city...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A simple, civilized counter-entry of photos showing how you feel Greece is European looking makes far more sense than blabbering out that London and Berlin are ugly, doesn't it? I don't know about many of the histories of the conflicts in past years on these threads.... I am only hoping there will be fewer from now on!


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Deanb is right.
Anyway, back to closed case - it isn't blabbering. Some things are pretty and some ugly. It is like that with everything. But taken back. No problem .


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Sorry, rick.. "blabbering" was the wrong term; I realized that and meant to edit it but the danged system went down and I had to leave it for an appointment. 

I know people say things out of haste when there is "history" involved; we just have to 
be careful to try and be constructive about the discussions! Ok! Back to beautiful Athens!


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ And beautiful London, Berlin, Toronto etc.. Really, mea culpa. Too many emotions were in that post.

From Flickr (might be new):


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive with great pics guys, Athens is truely beautiful. 
I am sick of the unjust baging by trolls and all we can do is keep posting beautiful pics to piss them off!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

I've seen some great shots of Athens some time ago on SSC and I have to say, I don't understand who invented the greek language and why they did it when they could speak english but Athens is without a doubt one of the most spectacular cities in the world. It is wide, dense, not high and home to some of the most marvelous ancient ruins and natural surroundings.
10x for sharing more pics of Athens!!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Yes, he is entitled to his opinion. But we Greeks know what his true intentions are and it is that which we object to. The few sample pictures I have posted above are all found in the area which Doukan has called "un-European".
> 
> Case closed.


Few european looking buildings does not mean that whole city looks european. When u look, overall it seriosly does not look European. It doesnt look like Italy, Spain, Switzerland. It looks different. Especially when u look athens from the top, it looks like Syria, or idk Jordan. But indeed Athens is a nice city. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Taller said:


> ^^All he said was it didn't look European. No need for you to start calling other cities ugly.


Yes, thank you. I dont understand why they get mad. Im just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

People get mad because the term "European" is really broad. 
Athens look far more European that "Syrian" as you have mention. 

SYRIA









ATHENS









BARCELONA









You are clearly deranged and have no idea of what a southern Mediterranean city looks like. I excuse you though, I know you live in the middle east so you probably associate cities with other Middle Eastern cities.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> People get mad because the term "European" is really broad.
> Athens look far more European that "Syrian" as you have mention.
> 
> You are clearly deranged and have no idea of what a southern Mediterranean city looks like. I excuse you though, I know you live in the middle east so you probably associate cities with other Middle Eastern cities.


Oh dont worry. I have been to Spain, Italy, Greece, France, Turkey.. Almost all northern mediteranean countries. Actually i have never been to middle east and i dont live in middle east. Do you even know me? How do u know that i live in middle east? wtf. I live in US. 

From the pictures u have shown, Athens does look like Syria. Barcelona is a very different city. 
Only one picture u posted here does not show that Barcelona is similar to Athens. (Barcelona: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529286) However there can be some similarities since they both are mediterenean countries. As I said, Athens looks more like Syria than Europe. Thats the reality why deny it. Theres nothing wrong with that. I seriously cant understand why u didnt like it. And you dont need to agree with me. I just shared my opinion. Dont start a dicussion. Chill out.


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

:crazy: Can someone stop the previous provocateur?

credit: airphotos.gr

Northern Athens










Coastal Front




















Piraeus











credits: flckr and airphotos.gr










Olympic complex


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

The colourful city!!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_(all picks from flickr)_


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Athens is too cool for school!

Awesome photos. I love the modern ways of viewing the antiquities (glass pyramids in the streets etc)

Really really beautiful.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

This thread brings back so many good memories.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_All pics from Google (Picasa)_


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lets fundrise some money to pay airline tickets and one month stay for us, please!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

After the money invested in Athens because of the Olympics this city has turned into a koukli!! It has risen to a level of its own!

I read some posts about people asking whether they are going to rebuild the parthenon. I recall seeing a topic in these forums about how the greek government is aiming to completely restore the facade of all acropolis especially for the Parthenon and Propylaia.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, Giorgio...


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_Source of pictures: www.fotocommunity.com_


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ beautiful. Leafs you are great! But I don't know now, what is better: To have new photos and continue dreaming or not to have them...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_(all pics from flickr various)_






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































(and my favorite):


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_All pics from Google's Picasa_


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I enjoyed those!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> I enjoyed those!


You will enjoy more if some day come to Athens :cheers: Trust me, Athens is awesome


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

_Dear fans of Athens,_

I decided to share my personal photos of my longer stay in Athens. All the pictures were taken in April - May 2006, so they are 2 years and 2 months old. At this time, the temperature was from 25 to 35 during the day.

Please note, that this is only the PART ena. I will be very glad if you find a couple of seconds and have a look at them. I don't want to put them all here, so I found a great website, where they are uploaded.

*The link is here: ATH - PART 1*

You will need a password. The password is 6 small letters of text, which means Greece. First h, last s.

Enjoy!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_{all pics courtesy of flickr}_ Enjoy!


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

^^
Beautiful additions...thanks LEAFS...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very very nice! thanks


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

great new-old architecture combo. Athens is beautiful. I need to visit again.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

(click on the image)


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ATH - PART 3*


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love this one!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics rick123 :cheers:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics rick123 :cheers:


:angel:



东方丹东;22498246 said:


> I love this one!


I will join you.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

rick123 said:


> :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> I will join you.



:banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fantastic night shot of Athens :cheers:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Xristos, you are quite thirsty, aren't you?  In almost every post you are putting there the drinking-smiley..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Hot days... need something to drink :lol:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Try Ouzo  Pina Colada or Mojito .


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ATH - PART 4*
Linked to the thread post.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rick123 said:


> Try Ouzo  Pina Colada or Mojito .


Mojito is better


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing city!!
One of my dreams is to travel to Athens and the Greek Islands.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ATH - PART 5*
*photogallery*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

_[latest pics from flickr!!!]_


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Folks, please get in the habit of cutting and pasting the source of the photos as you save them. Soon we will be requiring more accurate crediting of photos, so everyone should get in the habit now! Thanks


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry.

Great here as well as in previous thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All seasons collection :lol: Nice work LEAFS :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice pix


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Don't start with the discussion, how Athens look like. Last time, it didn't end well.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ATH - PART 6*

Part 6/8.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ATH - PART 7*

7/8


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

****ATH - PART 8*

The final session. Part 8 of 8 with panorama pictures. Thank you for your patience while posting links everywhere . Enjoy!


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Amazing pics of an amazing city. Thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

do Greece have any sksycrapers?? i have never seen any in Greece.


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

athen looks sooo nice!!


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

More Athens:


----------



## Boribel (Feb 2, 2008)

It's my favourite city, always full of life, always shiny, life in athens is better than in other big cities like Paris or London, there are nice beaches, good restaurants with greek cuisine, few crimes, of course everything is not perfect, but it is a lot better than it could be. The pedestrian road around acropolis by night is beautiful, with a lot of cafe and restaurants, and the lights on Acropolis are perfect now.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful pictures


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

somataki !!!
amazing pictures. great size. simply wonderful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting and very nice pics folks


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Great pics! Thanks for the addition somataki!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

nice photos but it would be better to mention the source of the photos...


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

This thread is outstanding!

Here are more pics. They are from multiple sources, which are:

*Flickr:* Biotron, Frasier Speirs, Museum, Sotos328, yazz2008
*Picasa:* Brian, Chris, Tom
*Fotocommunity:* Erich Ruck, Frank E, Franky Mohn, Hubertus Munde, Krugmich, Sergio Malfatti, Walter Tropper
*Smugmug:* Freelancer

_(Right-Click any of the pictures to see who the picture-taker is from the list provided above)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics LEAFS :cheers:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

No comment. Wish to be there.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Athens is breathtaking!!!!!!


----------



## GeloHC (Jun 27, 2008)

These are my pictures taken during last summer 
Athens is really stunning 

Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics GeGeloHC kay:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow just wonderful ! :cheers:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

GeloHC said:


> Can anyone tell me what it is?


"The EU can become worse, not more pro-social. 
Disobedience, counter-attack.
Communist Party of Greece" 

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

From the facebook page Athens, Greece fan photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/roxanataj/980146146/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kostaspagiamtzis/771557558/

Madonna, during her Sweet Tour in Athens (27 September 2008):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/madonna-pix/3101223667/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brswanson/1193804709/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/titanas/512098537/

scroll >>>>>>> :








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevincappis/3040208736/
my neighborhood 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/314254181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielpatel/3290880174/

Athens (31 July 1966):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2717831421/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/titanas/512072196/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/striderv/2763036379/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyng883/133086504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyng883/133086454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyng883/133086736/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

when u think of a classic Mediterranean city, the look of Athens is what comes to mind


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

AMAZING thread and pics everyone! 
my shots: 








































































*SCROLL ------->*









*SCROLL ------->*


----------



## HaRkY1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Amazing photos of lovely Athens from everyone here!! 

I add some photos of my trip in Januari!


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Always thought that Greece was a Unique beautiful place in the mediterranean and still do ! I Love greece


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

GREAT shots! Thank you HaRkY1 :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great photos of Athens by HaRkY... many thanks :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranopamas/436055708/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgiannios/2431074413/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alliaks/140449138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vounisios/3019378761/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4311341066/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1951718003/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2628800427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4410255725/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loxiaspics/4409841310/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameliatwu/4266869923/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameliatwu/4266854875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cameliatwu/4267566598/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loxiaspics/4225773476/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruinfan/4225937254/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkntina/4101037732/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4037856813/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eliaslar/4025537263/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zip3gr/4005649446/


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think that some photos are repeating.. But I am ok with that .


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Lovely pictures :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Simply fantastic Athens, I like indeed. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, next time i try to post more great photos kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Free hugs in Athens*

Around Syntagma square and Ermou pedestrian street:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439596945/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439597289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439597111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439596635/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439596391/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439596689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4440374000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439594387/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4440372750/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439594539/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4440372124/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4440374232/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitgeistmovementgreece/4439597153/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful pics, Christos :cheers: Wow, what a beautiful city Athens is!


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ Great photos christos!!!!!!!! :banana:
Free Hug activity rocks!! :banana:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakalak/4454640183/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakalak/4385742330/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakalak/4370650543/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakalak/4371428794/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakalak/3934810141/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakalak/4459992961/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manolisthr/4457184499/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danos12/4209203952/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nefelly/4111285263/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurent-scotti/4065364163/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3923143238/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oluminita/3792798768/


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! christos you have outdone yourself. Never get tired of Athens, amazing city of many faces. Thanks


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done, Christos! Awesome photos, as always! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much :cheers1:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome!....:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

You 'll never walk alone by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ATHENS 14 by petermoons, on Flickr


Acropole depuis le toit de l'hôtel Electra Palace by R-V-D, on Flickr


Circulation à Athènes by R-V-D, on Flickr


Théâtre de Dyonisos depuis l'Acropole by R-V-D, on Flickr


Syntagma, l'assemblée by R-V-D, on Flickr


Temple de Zeus Olympien et vue sur l'Acropole by R-V-D, on Flickr


Syntagma, relève des evzones by R-V-D, on Flickr


Le Zappeion by R-V-D, on Flickr


Le Lycabette depuis Anafiotika by R-V-D, on Flickr


Ancienne Agora et temple d'Hephaïstos by R-V-D, on Flickr


Parthenon depuis le nord by R-V-D, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Erechtheion by wynk, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice city in Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Athens its the capital of Greece 


A For Athens ~ Day by Strangelover17, on Flickr


A For Athens ~ Night by Strangelover17, on Flickr


Cityscape Αττική by johnny.struijk, on Flickr


Athens from Mars Hill (Areopagus) by Jeka World Photography, on Flickr


Athens: Street in Plaka by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


Athens: Street in Plaka by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


Athens: Street in Plaka by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


Athens: Street in Plaka by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


The Temple of Olympian Zeus by funkyflix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Triangular reflection by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


ATHINA 16 by petermoons, on Flickr


Acropole depuis le toit de l'hôtel Electra Palace by R-V-D, on Flickr


Acropolis View by Iman Mosaad, on Flickr


IMG_3398 by katiepie89, on Flickr


Hadrian's Arch - Athens by Schumata, on Flickr


Adrian's Gate by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Athens: Street in Plaka by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


New Year 2012-Athens by night by SpirosK, on Flickr


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a shame that this country is going through economic crisis.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

AthensOlympiaMycene6 by Kensington Tours, on Flickr


AthensOlympiaMycene7 by Kensington Tours, on Flickr


2012. Travel_Greece (Athens) by revoldaw, on Flickr


Walkway by dimakk, on Flickr


view of Athens from the Acropolis, Greece by LAUSatPSU, on Flickr


Athens - Lykavittos Hill by bvi4092, on Flickr


People to People European Odyssey by JustinGHannah, on Flickr


University of Athens by unforth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Flea Market by J.R. Rondeau, on Flickr


Flea Market by J.R. Rondeau, on Flickr


#greece #Athens by keisha.rose, on Flickr


Table With View, Athens by DS Williams, on Flickr


This is Athens, the ancient city of Theseus by vpk, on Flickr


05-0999_Likavittos_Hill_frm_Acropolis_Athens_Greece by jam98105, on Flickr


Likavittos Hill and Blue Sky by ARKNTINA, on Flickr


Through the streets by luxx11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_7666 by hershome, on Flickr


DSC_7827 by hershome, on Flickr


DSC_7807 by hershome, on Flickr


DSC_7664 by hershome, on Flickr


DSC_7881 by hershome, on Flickr


DSC_7835 by hershome, on Flickr


DSC_7668 by hershome, on Flickr


5-5-2012 Full Moon by Stamos, on Flickr


Athens: Street in Exarhia by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


Flowers by cjpapachristou, on Flickr


You ll never walk alone by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony*


Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony by {manu}, on Flickr


Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony by {manu}, on Flickr


Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony by {manu}, on Flickr


Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony by {manu}, on Flickr


Olympic Flame 2012 (Athens) by Kokotron, on Flickr


Olympic Flame 2012 (Athens) by Kokotron, on Flickr


Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony by {manu}, on Flickr


Olympic Flame 2012 (Athens) by Kokotron, on Flickr


Olympic Flame 2012 (Athens) by Kokotron, on Flickr


Olympic Flame Handover Ceremony by {manu}, on Flickr


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens-003 by fguthrie, on Flickr


Diversion by George Chrisafakis, on Flickr


Diversion by George Chrisafakis, on Flickr


Athens view from Acropolis 1 by Sophie Boutin & Paul Lafrenière, on Flickr


Olympic Velodrome of Athens by dimakk, on Flickr


Athens-097 by fguthrie, on Flickr


Athens-093 by fguthrie, on Flickr


Athens-024 by fguthrie, on Flickr


Mango girl by FlouNet, on Flickr


Cityscape Αττική by johnny.struijk, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful as always. Christos have you recently been to Athens (if you don't live there already?)..How's the atmosphere?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic updates from Athens, thanks christos..:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

èđđeůx;91696210 said:


> Beautiful as always. Christos have you recently been to Athens (if you don't live there already?)..How's the atmosphere?


I live in Athens, èđđeůx  About your question (how the atmosphere) you probably you dont ask about the weather, about the general stuff, what's going on in Athens. Well in few words not too bad but it could be better if we try more...



Greece by cdine, on Flickr


Μοναστηράκι by Anna Voulgari, on Flickr


IMG_7498 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr


Dromeas statue by Alesa Dam, on Flickr


Hotel Grande Bretagne, Athens by Alesa Dam, on Flickr


Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. Athens, Greece. by high fantastical, on Flickr


Athens, Greece from Mount Lycabettus. by high fantastical, on Flickr


Athens, Greece from Mount Lycabettus. by high fantastical, on Flickr


Glow by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great city despite the absence of modern crapers.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^it should stay that way!:yes: Love the beautiful low-rise that the city has. 


@Christos, thanks, it looks like nice city that I'd love to explore.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Changing of the guard. by geekygirlnyc, on Flickr


New York College in Athens by geekygirlnyc, on Flickr


A top of the Acropolis by geekygirlnyc, on Flickr


The Acropolis by geekygirlnyc, on Flickr


Sentry duty by r12a, on Flickr


Metaxa street by magrippi, on Flickr


Parthenon by 206blue, on Flickr


take a look around by nu kappa, on Flickr


acropolis at night by Gabriel Oak, on Flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing pictures from Athens Chris. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, alitezar 


Birds by cdine, on Flickr


Triangular reflection by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


DSC_7868 by hershome, on Flickr


Athens by jonmanjiro, on Flickr


Observer by FlouNet, on Flickr


Athens street and cat by JenMcCleary, on Flickr


Street. Athens, Greece. by high fantastical, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Athens! What a beautiful city, I would be so happy to tour it and feel the urban experience in such density. Thanks for the thread, what a treat it is to stumble upon a city I didn't really know how it looks like.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

.. .. .. by pfeloukas, on Flickr


tram by magrippi, on Flickr


traffic jam by magrippi, on Flickr


Athens Night Cityscape by highlunder, on Flickr


Breitling jet team by aikcos, on Flickr


Breitling jet team by aikcos, on Flickr


Tight Squeeze by Karney Li, on Flickr


Athens_Plaka by Dimitris Tousis, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ magical

imagine living right beside thousand year old ruins, waking up every day to the eternal parthenon, having such a famous and important site right in your own neighborhood


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! nice shots....I love this city.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

There are many very nice old buildings in Athens! My favourite is Acropolis. I love this amazing building! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Olympic Stadium by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


Athens Cityscape by Colpics, on Flickr


Athína twilight - (Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


Greek parliament guards by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


100_3255 by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


Neo classic building by francisco.j.gonzalez, on Flickr


Ferries. Piraeus, Athens, Greece. by high fantastical, on Flickr


Piraeus, Athens, Greece. by high fantastical, on Flickr


IMG_7970-Edit by Kinnard, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

japanese001 said:


> IMG_6380 by saba5656, on Flickr


great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Frissiras museum [1904]- Athènes by RUAMPS ©, on Flickr


Athènes 30'S - Makri street by RUAMPS ©, on Flickr


Érechthéion [- 421 - 406]- Acropole d'Athènes by RUAMPS ©, on Flickr


Musée de l'Acropole [2003-2009]- Athènes by RUAMPS ©, on Flickr


Athens - Greece (4) by Marionzetta, on Flickr


P8232722 by buchholzt, on Flickr


P8232735 by buchholzt, on Flickr


Acropolis Hill Athens Greece by lainepage57, on Flickr


Acropolis Sunset - (HDR Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## bladerunner5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice pictures of Athens. Can't wait to visit this place. I hope very soon!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Athens, wish I could also visit someday...:cheers2:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens, but no tourist areas...


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Piraeus, Greece. Panorama. Nikon D3100. DSC_0395. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


Hollywood_Fall2012_03 by cya.dikemes, on Flickr


Hollywood_Fall2012_04 by cya.dikemes, on Flickr


#266 Past, Present and Future by Ciphershot, on Flickr


Untitled by CrippleHorse, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Untitled by muchamuse, on Flickr


IMAG1327 by kitsosmitsos, on Flickr


Hotel Grande Bretagne, Athens by Alesa Dam, on Flickr


Neo Faliro Junction by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


Deep blue by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fruit and vegetable vendors at the Central Market of Athens, Greece... by A Culinary (Photo) Journal, on Flickr


A view of Athens from the Acropolis... by A Culinary (Photo) Journal, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Athens Photos Inspiration 2012 by A. Chrysakis, on Flickr


Ελεύθερος χρόνος by perryleros, on Flickr


One of the Prettier Buildings by KEHT, on Flickr


Athens by dimakk, on Flickr


IMG_0953 copy by c8132, on Flickr


----------



## janayte (Aug 28, 2008)

I see Syntagma square everyday in the news, so now is one of the countries that i want to go!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Lesser known Athens - portside 


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marrrrry Poppins! by Eleanna Kounoupa (Melissa), on Flickr


Athens Photos Inspiration 2012 by A. Chrysakis, on Flickr


I beg your pardon? by Vassilis Gonis, on Flickr


Dancing by coupas, on Flickr


Athens, trolley #4 by lsind18, on Flickr


Piraeus port by dimakk, on Flickr


Station by drea_geneva, on Flickr


Piraeus by AfroulaGee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Miniature Athens by Roy Cheung Photography, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Athen by karstalipp, on Flickr


Untitled by muchamuse, on Flickr


Tower of The Winds, with the Acropolis in the background by Clementyne, on Flickr


athens (palio faliro) by dimicro, on Flickr


Maroussi High Street by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


Eight Years On - Athens Olympic Park by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


Athens 20121007-IMG_3663 by yuukoma1027, on Flickr


Athens 20121007-IMG_3632 by yuukoma1027, on Flickr


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice, great mixture of something from The Ancient Period and something from The Jurassic Period =) Yes, I would like to visit some day, cause my money is already there...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

First panorama test. by 612gr, on Flickr


320/366 by ball tongue, on Flickr


A view of Athens from the Acropolis... by A Culinary (Photo) Journal, on Flickr


ARTEMISA & ATENEA. ACRÓPOLIS. GRECIA. by tupacarballo, on Flickr


Parthenon, Athens by Ronin237, on Flickr


#266 Past, Present and Future by Ciphershot, on Flickr


121118 115 Piraeus by Carl Ottersen, on Flickr


121118 113 Piraeus by Carl Ottersen, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Great photos from great city! :cheers2:


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Beautiful Thread...keep the pics coming!!! *


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Untitled by gogreece, on Flickr


Athens, Greece by gogreece, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

lever_soleil_athenes by tichef, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Athens, Greece by angel.tz., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Untitled by redumbrella.gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens Greece by theo0023, on Flickr


Athens Greece by theo0023, on Flickr


Mount Lycabettus Hill by theo0023, on Flickr


IMG_3019 by kriD1973, on Flickr


IMG_3015 by kriD1973, on Flickr


Pathenon by Thishya Weragoda, on Flickr


Αθήνα by Arnodil, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

22 Athens Changing of the Guard by Mark Baker, MarkChrisSoft, on Flickr


73 Athens Technopolis by Mark Baker, MarkChrisSoft, on Flickr

Ancient agora, next to Acropolis hill, Athens, Greece by karagiann-photo, on Flickr


Ancient agora, next to Acropolis hill, Athens, Greece by karagiann-photo, on Flickr


View from the balcony at work by Le monde aux yeux d'une Canadienne, on Flickr


Balconies! by Le monde aux yeux d'une Canadienne, on Flickr


Eolou, Athens by strangebehaviour, on Flickr


Museum of the City of Athens by Ava Babili, on Flickr


athens_20120311_361 by phespirit, on Flickr


Athens 2012 by STEAM156 PHOTO KING !, on Flickr


85 Athens 2009 by Mark Baker, MarkChrisSoft, on Flickr


Athens SkyLine by Mart_W, on Flickr


Athens at Sunset by Mart_W, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Akrópolis or Ακρόπολη at daytime by Hans Kool, on Flickr


Athinas Street, Athens by Hans Kool, on Flickr


Ermou St. around X-mas by Tilemahos Efthimiadis, on Flickr


Cafes near Ermou St., Athens July 2011 by wayne.steinberg, on Flickr


At Voukourestiou street, Athens by gichristof, on Flickr


Kolonaki Bauhaus 2 by strangebehaviour, on Flickr


Motorcycles by caribb, on Flickr


kolonaki by dwain, on Flickr


Lycavettus Hill  by Liz 47, on Flickr


Athens Urban Walk 19 by CYAthens, on Flickr


Athens Urban Scape by kiddonne, on Flickr


Omonia for hotel room by patsystone70, on Flickr


216/365 Sailing by geoveni, on Flickr


Karaiskaki Square - Athens by Schumata, on Flickr


IMG_1353-2 by christospetropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love Athens, such a nice city with so much history. Please post more pix. Thank you all


----------



## bladerunner5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Athens has the best nightlife in Europe..


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wonderful city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Port du Pirée, Marina Zea, Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


Syntagma station by dimakk, on Flickr


Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Acropole d'Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Athens Subway by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Acropolis Museum at Night by colinemcbride, on Flickr


113 Olympian Zeus by colinemcbride, on Flickr


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Amazing Athens!!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you!


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

it´s just marveleous!!!! nice photos from this beautiful historical city!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alpha by Kevrekidis, on Flickr


Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Port du Pirée, Marina Zea, Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


Athènes, Grèce by TDMsouriresdailleurs, on Flickr


The Acropolis at Sunset by colinemcbride, on Flickr


The Acropolis from the Hephaistion by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Athens Subway by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Athens Street by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Agora and Athens view from the Areopagus by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Fallen Column at Temple of Olympian Zeus by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Temple of Olympian Zeus by colinemcbride, on Flickr


Theatre of Dionysus Eleuthereus by colinemcbride, on Flickr


The Parthenon by colinemcbride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Häusermeer by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dan Macy, on Flickr

in-between by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

under construction by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Athens, Greece struck by lightning storm by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr

The Acropolis Hill by night (Explore) by George Vlachos, on Flickr

Abbey Road (a kind of) by GeorgeVog, on Flickr

Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 6-8 by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 12-14 by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 18 by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (under construction):
Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by dimitris iosifellis, on Flickr


----------



## luxurytravelvietnam (Jul 3, 2015)

ive been to Greece in 1998. its amazing, old and historic, some sites look like Persepolis in Iran. however, great photos


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Christos, what are those tubes in the first picture of your post?...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SpiderBHZ said:


> Christos, what are those tubes in the first picture of your post?...


These tubes are solar water heaters; there are almost on every roof


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Agios Dimitrios Loumbardiaris kirke i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

acrop by aserezis, on Flickr

Lykabettoshøyden i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Utsikt over Athen gjennom Herodes Atticus teater fra Akropolis høyden by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Κλάδου 10 & Βρυσακίου 13, Πλάκα by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Αρετούσας 6 & Πανός 23, Πλάκα by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Γκούρα & Πιττακού by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Περιφέρεια Αττικής, λεωφόρος Συγγρού by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by Jonathan E. Shaw, on Flickr

2576 -Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by mistabrite, on Flickr

Πανδρόσου 21 & Καπνικαρέας 17, Πλάκα by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

Λεωφόρος Αμαλίας 42 & Θαλού (οπίσθια πλευρά Πιττακού) by Dimitris Graffin, on Flickr

2602 -Athens by mistabrite, on Flickr

2583 -The Parthenon on the Athenian Acropolis by mistabrite, on Flickr

Hadrian's Gate (Athens) by Giannis Zarzonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Time for some updates...

Plaka by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Syntagma Station by Thomas Danielson, on Flickr

IMG_2103Athens_2400 by Gergely Csatari, on Flickr

Lockheed F-104 Starfighter Hellenic Airforce by Alan Lord, on Flickr

Northrop F-20 Tigershark Hellenic Air Force by Alan Lord, on Flickr

Empty (for city run) by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Plaka by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Temple of Zeus by Nihil Baxter007, on Flickr

Athene-16 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

Athene-37 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athene-24 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

Athene-47 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

Athene-70 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

Athene-143 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

Athene-236 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

Athene-273 by Rene Hoornweg, on Flickr

EM5Z7965 by Paris Veltsos, on Flickr

2015_08_16_11_10_03 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr

#sunset #afternoon #greece #sun #sea #sky #romantic #port #travel #travelling #travelgram #instagood #instadaily #instalike #nature #beautiful #amazing #world #athens #boat #boats #reflection #colorful #vibrant #photography #photographer #mikrolimano #lov by noitlo, on Flickr

GR2015 День 6 - Афины by Maksim Litvintstv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mt Lycabettus by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

Mt Lycabettus by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

Parthenon by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

Photo fever by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

November 17th by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Acropolis sunset by Ben, on Flickr

Edge of the Acropolis by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

November 17th by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Flashing buckle by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

Three of them by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr

オリンピック陸上競技場 by Yuji Sato, on Flickr

Atene by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., on Flickr

Lightening in Athens by vasiliki2009, on Flickr

Metro di Atene by Marco Sebastiani, on Flickr

Syntagma metro station - Σταθμός Πλατείας Συντάγματος by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Metro Station by Alexandros Papadopoulos, on Flickr

DSC_0788_cred by Meletis Samartzis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Temple d'Érechthéion by JiPiR, on Flickr

Temple d'Érechthéion by JiPiR, on Flickr

_MG_4061 by Kristina Kalinina, on Flickr

: sunshine in december #lookingup by Matt Louder, on Flickr

ethens Αθήνα by Αναστάσιος Φουρίκης, on Flickr

Αθήνα Athens by Αναστάσιος Φουρίκης, on Flickr

DSC02532 by Dromos Dromakis, on Flickr

00000165 by 蔡利, on Flickr

DSC_0114-0 by Dromos Dromakis, on Flickr

DSC02640-0 by Dromos Dromakis, on Flickr

#time #life #lifo #lifomag #athens #athensvoice #ig_athens #instalovers #ig_worldclub #instapicture #best_streetviwe #super_shotz #worldbestshot #instaphoto #life_greece #igcapturesclub #gf_greece #wu_greece #ig_energy #igglobalclub #ig_livorno #magnump by Makis Konstantinopoulos, on Flickr

#longexposure #stadium #olympics #sunset #architecture #architect #athens #greece #town #marousi #lights #road #city #beautiful #photography #photographer #professional #travel #travelling #travelgram #trip #instagood #instadaily #instalike #landscape #f4 by noitlo, on Flickr

Fotografiando la ciudad. Acrópolis. Atenas. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr

Plaza de Monastiraki, Iglesia Pantanassa. Atenas. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr

Plaza Syntagma. Atenas. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr

Athens - Acropolis Museum by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6275 by OZinOH, on Flickr

IMG_6285 by OZinOH, on Flickr

IMG_6290 by OZinOH, on Flickr

IMG_6291 by OZinOH, on Flickr

ATHnight01 by Marco Pacini, on Flickr

Athens by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens - Panathenaic Stadium by cinxxx, on Flickr

Something is happening on the square by Bill Barekas, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by John Karakatsanis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by John Karakatsanis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by John Karakatsanis, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by John Karakatsanis, on Flickr

DSC06260 by Dromos Dromakis, on Flickr

DSC03179 by Dromos Dromakis, on Flickr

Erechtheion by Nihil Baxter007, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #7 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #6 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #5 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #3 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #1 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #4 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A street in Athens by CameliaTWU, on Flickr

Athene by Marc Hesselink, on Flickr

#afternoon #aftersunset #stunning #vibrant #colorful #greece #summer #trip #travel #travelling #travelgram #instagood #instadaily #instalike #athens #mikrolimano #port #life #romantic #nofilter #beautiful #sea #sky #photographer #photography #professional by noitlo, on Flickr

ἄκρος πὸλις by Marco Pacini, on Flickr

EnTrance by Marco Pacini, on Flickr

DSC00373 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC09070 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC_0835 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC00422 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC00410 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC00408 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC00344 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC09215 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

DSC08989 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

WreckOnTheHighWay by Marco Pacini, on Flickr

A sunny afternoon in Athens by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Marsha Amanova, on Flickr

Untitled by Marsha Amanova, on Flickr

construction site by Konstantinos Gkoumas, on Flickr

new shelter by Konstantinos Gkoumas, on Flickr

Kallimarmaro by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Kallimarmaro by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Kallimarmaro by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

#night #athens #greece #acropolis #landscape #longexposure #stunning #beautiful #amazing #world #travel #travelling #travelgram #instagood #instadaily #instalike #trip #photography #photographer #professional #passion #creative #emotions #lights #city #ph by noitlo, on Flickr

Temple of Zeus by Marc Hesselink, on Flickr

Trolleybus by Marc Hesselink, on Flickr

Temple of Zeus by Marc Hesselink, on Flickr

Athen, Acropolis by Atle R, on Flickr

Hellenic Parliament / night by George Rex, on Flickr

Parthenon, Acropole, Athènes. by nanie49, on Flickr

Athens by Marc Hesselink, on Flickr

Athens by Marc Hesselink, on Flickr

Clouds in the mirror by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## ArmiNaro (Mar 7, 2015)

La siempre HERMOSÍSIMA, ATENAS.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC04846 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

Morning in Monastiraki Square by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

DSC04793 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

DSC04848 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

DSC04882-HDR by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

Psirri by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

DSC04643 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

DSC04462 by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

Friday evening, Syntagma Square by Dan Deamer, on Flickr

Одеон Герода Аттического #greece #athens #akropolis #thebeautifulgreece by Valerii Kravets, on Flickr

Running towards the Trees by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr

IMG_0158 by Szmar, on Flickr

Athens from above, Greece, 20151113 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

#boat #sea #sky #reflection #night #longexposure #heartbeat #beautiful #amazing #trip #travel #travelling #travelgram #instagood #instadaily #instalike #nature #beautiful #amazing #world #athens #greece #luxury #light #photography #photographer #marina #a by noitlo, on Flickr

Greece, Athens, stray cats on the bonnet by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_9024 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9028 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9030 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9032 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9054 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9080 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9097 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

IMG_9099 by Kate Zabelova, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens. by dipphotos, on Flickr

IMG_8476 by Nasos Efstathiadis, on Flickr

IMG_8484 by Nasos Efstathiadis, on Flickr

IMG_8491 by Nasos Efstathiadis, on Flickr

IMG_8483 by Nasos Efstathiadis, on Flickr

«Μια προηγμένη πόλη δεν είναι ένα μέρος όπου οι φτωχοί μετακινούνται με αυτοκίνητα, αλλά αυτή όπου ακόμη και οι πλούσιοι χρησιμοποιούν μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς» Enrique Peñalosa, Δήμαρχος Bogotá (1998–2000) #Κασομούλη #Νέος_Κόσμος #ΝέοςΚόσμος #Αθήνα #Ελλά by Apostolos Dimopoulos, on Flickr

untitled by Philip gavrilakis, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0072 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0071 by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## 8th Street Tavern (Dec 1, 2008)

*Athens*

Very Nice, Christos! These photos are great. I really miss Athens and hope to get there again soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comment; come back (to Athens) soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WP_20160721_22_05_44_Raw by George Katsiotis, on Flickr

ATHENS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr

ATHENS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr

Electra hotel by Chrash700, on Flickr

Untitled by Chrash700, on Flickr

The Stavros Niarchos Foundation Culture Center by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

Umbrellas by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

"Επ'Αυλή" - Athens by Raffaele, on Flickr

Irodou Attikou, Kolonaki & Lykabettus - Athens by Raffaele, on Flickr

Acropolis Museum by Tony Fernandez, on Flickr

Mars Hill, from Acropolis by Tony Fernandez, on Flickr

Acropolis museum by loxias, on Flickr

Tourists at The Acropolis by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr

DSC03375 by Stephan Yankov, on Flickr

Aten, Grekland 2016 by Erik Mörner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thunderstorm 10/09/2016 by Panos Velissaris, on Flickr

Thunderstorm 10/09/2016 by Panos Velissaris, on Flickr

floating roof by David Lurie, on Flickr

Athenian vista by David Lurie, on Flickr

2500 years of history... by Pantelis Sampanis, on Flickr

SDIM0825 by neamat, on Flickr

Athens - ancient agora, Adrianou by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Athens - acropolis, areopagus hill - view over ancient agora by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Athens - acropolis, areopagus hill - view too agia marina by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Athens - acropolis, areopagus - view to ancient agora and stoa of attalos by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Athens - acropolis, view to areopagus (4) by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Athens - acropolis, view to temple of zeus. and hadrian's gate (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Athens - acropolis, looking to the acropolis museum by damian entwistle, on Flickr

Cambio de Guardia en Atenas by Fotos de viajes - Libia CV, on Flickr

Athens - Acropolis Museum, view to Acropolis by damian entwistle, on Flickr

YCG_4516 by Yoann Carmel GALEA, on Flickr

Atenas - Grecia by Fotos de viajes - Libia CV, on Flickr

Atenas - Grecia by Fotos de viajes - Libia CV, on Flickr

Atenas - Grecia by Fotos de viajes - Libia CV, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Old Olympic Stadium, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fethiye Mosque - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr

Fethiye Mosque - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr

Fethiye Mosque - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0140 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0139 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Old Town by Nkm_Sub, on Flickr

Fethiye Mosque - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Plaka, Athens, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Syntagma Square at night. by thomas_delora, on Flickr

Lights in the blue hour by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr

• Προς Μοναστηράκι ♣ Hacia Monastiraki • by Jose Luis Jiménez-Gómez, on Flickr

Untitled by Andreas W., on Flickr

Pnyx by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Parthenone by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Eretteo by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Biblioteca di Adriano by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Cimitero del Ceramico by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Tempio di Efesto by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Acropoli dalla collina di Filopappo by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Odeo di Erode Attico con gatto by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0141 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0142 by christos-greece, on Flickr

X0010573 by pimk, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Hiding from the summer.. by Akis Varypatakis, on Flickr

Μαρίνα Αλίμου by asot82, on Flickr

athens colors by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Beautiful Athens.

SyntagmaSquareFountain1 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


Athens by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

DSC06131 by Bengt, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr

Father & Mother by Daniel Aires, on Flickr

Parliament1 by Frank Butera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Katerina by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

The Odeon of Herodes Atticus, Athens, Greece ヘロディス・アッティコス音楽堂、アテネ市、ギリシャ by Matthew S, on Flickr

DSC06284 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06277 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06272 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06267 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06271 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06254 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06202 by Bengt, on Flickr

Silence by Tasos Georgakopoulos, on Flickr

ErmouStreet1 by Frank Butera, on Flickr

DSC00070 by antonis_xidous, on Flickr

athens-lycabettus by Alexey K, on Flickr

athens-dionysus-theatre by Alexey K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_6147 by frederikke lauritzen, on Flickr

IMG_6156 by frederikke lauritzen, on Flickr

IMG_6238 by frederikke lauritzen, on Flickr

IMG_6343 by frederikke lauritzen, on Flickr

IMG_6193 by frederikke lauritzen, on Flickr

IMG_6144 by frederikke lauritzen, on Flickr

Adrianou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Areos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Attitude... by Nick Brasinikas, on Flickr

Ifestou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Koukaki 13 by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Old meets Ancient. Athens old town to the Acropolis by tji68, on Flickr

Acropolis by Hristo Prodanov, on Flickr

Outcast excellence by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

P1210064.JPG by papaniko, on Flickr

20180528_Greece_5707 Athens sRGB by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr

Downpour by loxias, on Flickr

20171022_104106 by WmHgr, on Flickr

20171021_153241 by WmHgr, on Flickr

almeidas 2 by Michael Krystallidis, on Flickr

Athens by Monika Simpson, on Flickr

31st May 2018. View over the city from the Acropolis, Athens, Greece. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

5477_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's update this thread about my home city...  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

στο winepoint by Kon Wl, on Flickr

The old church ... by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

Ναός του Ολυμπίου Δός by Artemis Desteredes, on Flickr

Colors of Sunset by Drosi L, on Flickr

Αθλοπαιδιές... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

IMG_5501 by NICOB-, on Flickr

IMG_6405 by NICOB-, on Flickr

Pefkakia, metro station. by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

Arriving or Departing? by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr

Where is my mind?, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Φωτογραφίζοντας την παλιά Αθήνα by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Φωτογραφίζοντας την παλιά Αθήνα by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

The Parthenon in summer by Route Mates, on Flickr

Ένα σύγχρονο θαύμα της αρχιτεκτονικής. by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

The Temple of Zeus, Athens by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

The Replacement Guards by jimsawthat, on Flickr

Athens - Acropole by iulian suciu, on Flickr

Trains by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Alone... by Constantinos Alpha, on Flickr

Shopping in the Plaka by jimsawthat, on Flickr

Από μικρό στα βάσανα... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

Ακρόπολη των Αθηνών by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Light trails... by Alex Tomaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Thierry Schmitt, on Flickr

Untitled by Thierry Schmitt, on Flickr

Athens, January 2019 by Paul Hughes, on Flickr

Athens, January 2019 by Paul Hughes, on Flickr

Athens, January 2019 by Paul Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

christos-greece said:


> Let's update this thread about my home city...  :cheers:


Please! Athens is very lovely, would like to see more pics of the city :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_5501 by NICOB-, on Flickr

Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Where is my mind?, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Untitled by Γιάννης Κουτσουρίδης, on Flickr

MERCEDES-BENZ O405GN_YMI1173 by hans-johnson, on Flickr

Athen (35) by Patrick1977Bln, on Flickr

Athens, January 2019 by Paul Hughes, on Flickr

Temple of Hephaestus, Agora, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Athens' Streets, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Plaza Sintagma by Victor, on Flickr

Untitled by marydali2000, on Flickr

Untitled by marydali2000, on Flickr

20190307_185222 by Holly Nielsen, on Flickr

ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ - ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΝΙΑΡΧΟΣ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


*25 March 1821: Greek War of Independence*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_War_of_Independence
the determination by Stavros, on Flickr

4xAH-64 Hellenic Army Aviation by Sidewinder Plane Spotting, on Flickr

4xF-4 Hellenic Air Force by Sidewinder Plane Spotting, on Flickr

The Greek Parade by headacheQ y viceversa, on Flickr

25 march parade athens by Maria Verivaki, on Flickr

Greece's National Day, Εθνική Εορτή by belas62, on Flickr

Greece's National Day, Εθνική Εορτή by belas62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SW7A9679 by DoccyT, on Flickr

Athens. Attica, Greece by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

IMG_1738 by Vasilis Tsiligiannis, on Flickr

Behind Bars... by Constantinos Alpha, on Flickr

_MG_2453 by alexbiteme13, on Flickr

Temple of Zeus from the Acropolis by Suzanne Hamilton, on Flickr

IMG_1712 by Vasilis Tsiligiannis, on Flickr

Plaza Sintagma by Victor, on Flickr

Philopappos Hill, Atenas, Ática by Ramón Dorda, on Flickr

View from the bridge by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

The old church ... by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

Untitled by marydali2000, on Flickr

IMG_5501 by NICOB-, on Flickr

Pefkakia, metro station. by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Παπαγάλος | Parrot. by Βασίλειος Mαντζιούρας., on Flickr

Karyatiden des Tempels Erechtheion, Akropolis Museum, Athens by Stefan, on Flickr

Colours by Dirk Witte, on Flickr

National Gardens, Athens by John Hedges, on Flickr

Zappeion by night... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

hats full of light - luckily ;-) by Stefan, on Flickr

Akropolis Museum by Stefan, on Flickr

Spring in Athens by Stefan, on Flickr

street art by Stefan, on Flickr

posing by Stefan, on Flickr

Zeus power... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

Athens, 2018 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, 2017 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens. Attica, Greece by Ed Moskalenko, on Flickr

City view... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

Temple of Zeus from Afar by John Hedges, on Flickr

Plaza Sintagma by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Acropolis Closeup at Midnight - Athens by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr

20190427_182528 by 굴이, on Flickr

City view. by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

Athens view from Mount Hymettus by Guido Casati, on Flickr

Sunset in Acropolis by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

chapel on Athinas, Athens by Stefan, on Flickr

DSC_1017 by himan_more, on Flickr

20190427_151040 by 굴이, on Flickr

The Glass Chamber by Panagiotis Adamopoulos, on Flickr

The Acropolis of Athens & Parthenon Undergoing Repairs by Laura Eberschveiler, on Flickr

Roman Agora by Stefan, on Flickr

IMG_4695 by Anna Maggiore, on Flickr

7 bis by Anna Maggiore, on Flickr

spring awakening by Stefan, on Flickr

_MG_2453 by alexbiteme13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Andrew Hosgood, on Flickr

Untitled by MNixonPhoto, on Flickr

Orthodox Easter in Athens by MNixonPhoto, on Flickr

Ancient Athens by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗΣ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Athens Downtown Corner Store by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr

Churches everywhere by MNixonPhoto, on Flickr

Untitled by Andrew Hosgood, on Flickr

Afternoon on Philopappou Hill by Steven Solipse, on Flickr

On A Lunar Landscape... by Constantinos Alpha, on Flickr

Καθαρά Δευτέρα στη Φιλοθέη, Αθήνα by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

20190502_200451_HDR by 굴이, on Flickr

IMG_2046 by Sotirios Dimakis, on Flickr

Η ωραιότερη γειτονιά της Αθήνας. by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

20190427_170643_HDR by 굴이, on Flickr

DSC_0964 by himan_more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens Downtown Corner Store by Tony Wasserman, on Flickr

Ermu & Athinas street by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

Syntagma square, Athens. by Guido Casati, on Flickr

IMG_4607.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Gate of Athena Archegetis, Athens, Greece by Rick Willems, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Kerameikos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

The boys of Syntagma Square by Viktor Rosenfeld, on Flickr

Point-and-Flash #007 by Never Edit, on Flickr

Areos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Relieved of duty by Arnaud Porterie, on Flickr

Το Δημαρχείον by Anne Holmes, on Flickr

DSC01978 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

2017-05-18 18.47.54 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2017-05-18 12.27.50 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Girls Fashion by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Didn't realize how much more beautiful Athens has become since I was there last. Be there in a couple days again


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Academy of Athens, Athens, Greece by Rick Willems, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Ifestou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Church of Agios Spyridonas - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Street Dancers by Chrisostomos Kamberis, on Flickr

Athens-31 by Claudio Schlossmacher, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr

5477_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Athens-2-7 by Ryan Dolan, on Flickr

Acropolis of Athens seen from Psyri by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr

2017-05-19 17.33.51 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

The Observatory by Chrisostomos Kamberis, on Flickr

The Stray by Chrisostomos Kamberis, on Flickr

Syntagma Square by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Ermu & Athinas street by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

IMG_4607.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Theatre of Dionyson and New Museum by Derek Winterburn, on Flickr

171008 - Athens (25 of 26) by Evan Chakroff, on Flickr

5192_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

5195_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Areos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Street life Athina by .(Punkt), on Flickr

2017-05-19 17.53.29 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Strolling the Streets of Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Untitled by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

the view from our hotel balcony on our first night by cform, on Flickr

Syntagma square, Athens. by Guido Casati, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens - Monastiraki Square by John, on Flickr

Point-and-Flash #007 by Never Edit, on Flickr

IMG_4527.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

IMG_4607.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

IMG_4453.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

IMG_4419.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

IMG_4256.jpg by Permanent Passport, on Flickr

4H0A1911 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Kerameikos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Church of Agios Spyridonas - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

20171010_61.jpg by Adam Hirsch, on Flickr

National Gardens, Athens by Keith Murray, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

The Old Observatory by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Pink Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Persephone Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Roofs of Athens by Oliver Mueller, on Flickr

5153_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

5212_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

5398_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

5590_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Agios Eleftherios Church, Athens, Greece by Andrei S, on Flickr


----------



## ekkohot222 (Oct 31, 2019)

*Athens / Athènes / Αθήνα / Atenes*

All brilliant photos sourced from


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

in-between by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 12-14 by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Lykabettoshøyden i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Αρετούσας 6 & Πανός 23, Πλάκα by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Λεωφόρος Αμαλίας 42 & Θαλού (οπίσθια πλευρά Πιττακού) by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Athene-236 by Morgana Brighid L.R. Hoornweg, on Flickr

2015_08_16_11_10_03 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr

Mt Lycabettus by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

Lightening in Athens by vasiliki2009, on Flickr

Erechtheion by Nihil Baxter007, on Flickr

Fotografiando la ciudad. Acrópolis. Atenas. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #3 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #1 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #4 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

DSC00408 by Yudi Setiawan, on Flickr

Athens from above, Greece, 20151113 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

Pireaous - DSC01553.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens DSC01545 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Mid-day sun in the winter solstice by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

Greece by bilwander, on Flickr

Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr

Crowd at Panathenaic stadium by Bill Barekas, on Flickr

Cityscape of Athens... by Kostas Kaisidis, on Flickr

_LCF1188 by Alexander, on Flickr

Changing of the guard at Syntagma Square by Eric, on Flickr

Syntagma square at night. by Guido Casati, on Flickr

walking on sunshine 🌞 by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

4H0A1986 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LR Athens 2019-4202465 by hunbille, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180907 by hunbille, on Flickr

Athens - Monastiraki Square by John, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Odeon of Herodes Atticus - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Kerameikos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

The Choragic Monument - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gate of Athena Archegetis - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Tripodon - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Relieved of duty by Arnaud Porterie, on Flickr

5192_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Athens-2-7 by Ryan Dolan, on Flickr

Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (6 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Athina by Serial Hikers, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens - Monastiraki Square by John, on Flickr

Acropolis Museum | Athina | Athens by Guido Casati, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180765 by hunbille, on Flickr

Parthenon, Acropolis of Athens by Kyle Wagaman, on Flickr

Athens 2 by sonofwalrus, on Flickr

Odéon d'Hérode Atticus by patriciabier, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Athens by vincenzooli, on Flickr

2019-May-14-Athens-Greece-085 by Adrianna Grezak, on Flickr

Urban figures by Rabican7, on Flickr

Cat at the Agora of Athina by Rudaki1959, on Flickr

4H0A1938 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr

Botanical Museum / Athens by Images George Rex, on Flickr

Stifle Brown Bear by Kyre Wood, on Flickr

Mediterranean Cruise! 097 by newbeetle_maniac, on Flickr

Stop mode... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

Δέντρα φωτεινά... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

Εύχομαι υγεία κι ευτυχία σε όλους, για το καινούριο έτος που θα έρθει. by Bill Lezos, on Flickr

DSC_0117 by Random Industries, on Flickr

Urban landscape II by Stamatis_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

UCS EMK by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Athinas by Michiel, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Colonne by Alessandro Banducci, on Flickr

Ἀθῆναι by Alessandro Banducci, on Flickr

DSC00369 by Seppo Enarvi, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180860 by hunbille, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180765 by hunbille, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr

5621_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

5585_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Athina by Serial Hikers, on Flickr

Athens Acropolis Museum by Sonia Gao, on Flickr

IMG_6752_Portrait by Doan Quoc Tuan, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 2020 – Athinas by Michiel, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180907 by hunbille, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180763 by hunbille, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gate of Athena Archegetis, Athens, Greece by Rick Willems, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Akti Posidonos - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (3 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

DSC01941 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC01917 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roman Agora, Tower of the Winds, Acropolis Hill and the Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Andy Hartley, on Flickr

Ceramics Museum in former mosque at right by David Lewis, on Flickr

Hotel Grande Bretagne, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

National Garden, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Syntagma Square, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

City Hall, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Arsakeio Girls&#x27; School, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Klafthmonos Square, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Athens Eye Clinic, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Urban figures by Rabican7, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Cityscape of Athens... by Kostas Kaisidis, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

2019-May-14-Athens-Greece-212 by Adrianna Grezak, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

4H0A1986 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr

4H0A1903 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr

Little break in park by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Athina by Serial Hikers, on Flickr

4H0A1899 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens Corona-city (Gazi) by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens Corona-city (Petralona) by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens: Corona city (Light your future bright) by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Empty alley (Coronavirus City) by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens Corona-city (Psirri) by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Merde by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

City Hall, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens by vincenzooli, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Athens 26 by Doug, on Flickr

_DSC0694 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

_MG_9426 - Athenian Acropolis skyline (from Mount Lycabettus) by Alex DROP, on Flickr

171008 - Athens (25 of 26) by Evan Chakroff, on Flickr

DSC01980 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC01941 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roman Agora, Tower of the Winds, Acropolis Hill and the Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Andy Hartley, on Flickr

Stoa in Agora by David Lewis, on Flickr

Full Moon over Hadrian&#x27;s Library by David Lewis, on Flickr

Full Moon over the Forum by David Lewis, on Flickr

Hadrian&#x27;s Library by David Lewis, on Flickr

Roman Forum and Acropolis by David Lewis, on Flickr

Kapnikarea, 10th C Church by David Lewis, on Flickr

Kotzia Square, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Atene by Alessandro Banducci, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

_DSC0929aα by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

Changing of the guard at Syntagma Square by Eric, on Flickr

_MG_9426 - Athenian Acropolis skyline (from Mount Lycabettus) by Alex DROP, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Omnivore and Hellevore by Lorenzo Zucchi, on Flickr

Athens 19 by Doug, on Flickr

Athens 28 by Doug, on Flickr

where to? by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Platon by Barbaros Kaya, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium – Tunnel by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Architecture by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Upper station of the Lycabettus Funicular by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Lycabettus Funicular by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Buslet by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Ancient Agora of Athens – Cat on the prowl by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Corner of Omonoia and Aiolou by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Rainbow by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens by Barbaros Kaya, on Flickr

xalandri life by Epistimi Stavrou, on Flickr

Shadows by Mary Theodoropoulou, on Flickr

night memories of the outside world by obsidiana10, on Flickr

Athens, April 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens Art by Mel, on Flickr

Spring in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Carnival in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Petit Paris d&#x27;Athènes I by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Corner of Omonoia and Aiolou by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View down Kevitos by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Trafﬁc on Ermou by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of the Acropolis from Monastiraki by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Trafﬁc on Leoforos Vasilisis Amalias at Syntagma square by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Newsstand by Michiel, on Flickr

dsc_8954 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8806 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8259 by André Querry, on Flickr

R0002334.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio - OASA 10026 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Untitled by ǝɹpɹoʇǝɹɐןıɥd, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

View From Lycabettus Hill by Raquel Cherelle, on Flickr

Agora Ruines by Raquel Cherelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium – Water tap by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Mr. Stick pushes by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Old BMW New Class by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Ancient Agora of Athens – Cat by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Rainbow by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Evzones marching by Michiel, on Flickr

Les Cariatides by Monique Laguë, on Flickr

Athènes/Athens by ioankak, on Flickr

Parthénon by loic stengel, on Flickr

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

IMG_6752_Portrait by Doan Quoc Tuan, on Flickr

ATHENS, GREECE by COORDINATES OF HER°, on Flickr

Resting near the pond by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

35ος Αυθεντικός Μαραθώνιος της Αθήνας, 2017. by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

35ος Αυθεντικός Μαραθώνιος της Αθήνας, 2017. by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Greece by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roman Agora, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Parthenon, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

National Garden, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Kotzia Square, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

City Hall, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Kotzia Square, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

Arsakeio Girls&#x27; School, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

National Historical Museum, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

The Acropolis of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athina Hotel 5* by Serial Hikers, on Flickr

Erechtheion by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Athens № 5 by Sascha Kohlmann, on Flickr

Back in Black by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Serving in the Rain by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

nuage by Philippe Le Moine, on Flickr

Athènes, Grèce by Histoires de tongs, on Flickr


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Awesome River West Shopping Mall with massive retractable roof in Athens, Greece:
(click video link under picture to see drone footage of the roof opening)










RIVER WEST, Shopping Center, Aigaleo


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back, LEAFS


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 2020 – Aretousas by Michiel, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Athens by Estoy Viajando, on Flickr

dsc_8991 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8985 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8963 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8961 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8959 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8958 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_8954 by André Querry, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr

R0002334.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr

DSC_0066-55 by Kali, on Flickr

View From Lycabettus Hill by Raquel Cherelle, on Flickr

Erechtheion by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Welcome back, LEAFS


Thanks brother!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 2020 – Zappeion by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Modern sport by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium – Tunnel by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Sfakianakis-Van Hool trolleybus by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Street scene by Michiel, on Flickr

Propylaea - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Athens, June 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, June 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, Attica Region by Prab Naththarampatha, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens, May 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio - OASA 10026 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Athene 2015 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

overcrowded Acropolis by Sheikh Shahriar Ahmed, on Flickr

Untitled by Marios Ha, on Flickr

nea concorde... by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Athina by Marios Ha, on Flickr

BORS by Marios Ha, on Flickr

red pipes by Marios Ha, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Kapnikarea, 10th C Church by David Lewis, on Flickr

DSC00378 by Seppo Enarvi, on Flickr

DSC00369 by Seppo Enarvi, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Building at sunset by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Athens GR 07/2019 by Alexander, on Flickr

Athens GR 06/2020 by Alexander, on Flickr

At fountain on Syntagma Sq. by David Lewis, on Flickr

Along Ermou Street by David Lewis, on Flickr

On Syntagma Square by David Lewis, on Flickr

Monastiraki pigeons by Keko Ediale, on Flickr


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Does Athens have a significant graffiti problem ? Otherwise, lots of beauty!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Sfakianakis-Van Hool trolleybus by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium – Royal seats by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Architecture by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Rainbow by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Acropolis – View of Hadrian’s Gate and the Temple of Olympian Zeus by Michiel, on Flickr

1 (61) by LetMe ItalianYou, on Flickr

🇬🇷 panorama d&#x27;Athènes (Grèce) by JD●Kettering, on Flickr

IMG_7001 by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Plaka, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Solaris bendy bus by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Ancient Agora of Athens – View of the Temple of Hephæstus by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Bathhouse of the Winds by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Roman Agora by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Roman Agora – Gate of Athena Archegetis by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Hadrian’s Library by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Corner of Omonoia and Aiolou by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Rainbow by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – At the end of the market day by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Gate of Athena Archegetis by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Acropolis – Erechtheion by Michiel, on Flickr

The ancient Greek architecture by Hans Dirix, on Flickr

1 (61) by LetMe ItalianYou, on Flickr

DSC05859 by Henk Tadema, on Flickr

#Athens #Athènes #Piraeus #Greece by Yazid Ouerfelli, on Flickr

Athènes-183 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

Athènes-150 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

Greece - Athens by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr

Athens By Night - Life Street - by V S&amp;B, on Flickr

IMG_7004 by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athenes by R Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

Nea Smyrni - Νέα Σμύρνη by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Ilision st., Ilisia, Athens - Πολυκατοικία Πολυδωρόπουλου, Ιλισίων 21, Ιλίσια by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Stoa of Attalos, Athens (agora) by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr

Overlooking the Athenian agora by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr

20160829_190707 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

20160821_175220 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Akropolis by Konstantinos Dafalias, on Flickr

Athens, Half Marathon 2017 by dadofekl, on Flickr

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ by Kaiti Mpolanou, on Flickr

Acropolis by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr

IMG_0858 by Keith Pugh, on Flickr

IMG_0895 by Keith Pugh, on Flickr

Untitled by Masa kom, on Flickr

The Walk by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Amazing sunset by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

Untitled by linmtheu, on Flickr

Athens summer days by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

DSC_1195 by Ondřej Ge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Monastiraki Square and view to Acropolis at night, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

National Library of Greece at night, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Morning sky, Monastiraki Square and view to Acropolis, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Church of the Assumption at night, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Old Parliament House at night, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Hellenic Parliament, Syntagma Square at night, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

View to Ministry of Foreign Affairs at night, Koumpari Street, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

overcrowded Acropolis by Sheikh Shahriar Ahmed, on Flickr

Through the night by Viktor Rosenfeld, on Flickr

nea concorde... by Marios Ha, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180860 by hunbille, on Flickr

Evening crowds near Monastiraki Square by David Lewis, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180763 by hunbille, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Carnival in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens, Acropolis - 0388 by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr

Greece by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, Greece Nightscape by Tyler Drawdy, on Flickr

sunset through the masts by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Greece, 2008 by Chris Summers, on Flickr

DSC_0281 by Spiros Panagopoulos, on Flickr

Beautiful Athens by Tasos Bach, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens by Károly Huszár, on Flickr

Ikarus 405.08 #KHY-5776 by Michał Kwaśniak, on Flickr

Ikarus 405.08 #KHY-5776 by Michał Kwaśniak, on Flickr

Lycabettus Hill from afar by dnlaldn, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Threes by Liam Haines, on Flickr

Greece vacation... Acropolis in Athens by night by Sandra Dängeli, on Flickr

Lycabettus hill in Athens by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Academy of Athens. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Athens by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parliament building Athens by Ken Lau, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens 2020 by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Sightseeing in times of pandemic by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Panathenaic Stadium by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Panathenaic Stadium by Ania Mendrek, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

μετά τη βροχή by Jakob Hjalmar Hólm, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Street photography Athens Greece by Tasos Bach, on Flickr

Propileos y Templo de Atenea Niké by Tito Garcia Niño, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικό Κέντρο Αθηνών &quot;Σπύρος Λούης&quot; by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens by Károly Huszár, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Acropolis, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

Pireaous - DSC01553.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Athens DSC01545 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

DSC01546_HDR by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Athens DSC01550 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Pireaous - DSC01554.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Athens DSC01544 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Stoa of Attalos, Athens (agora) by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr

Overlooking the Athenian agora by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr

_DSF5361 by Max Bashyrov, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens Street Art by Ibrahim, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

DSCF4449 by Spyros Papanastasiou, on Flickr

I can&#x27;t live in a living room I by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Lycabettus hill in Athens by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Port of Piraeus, Greece by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Mikrolimano marina in Athens. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Academy of Athens. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Piraeus Study_3 by Fotis Korkokios, on Flickr

A View of History by Fenton Photography, on Flickr

Acropolis at sundown from Filopappas hill-02198 by Toni Ertl, on Flickr

Maidens welcoming the Greek Gods by Sanshiro KUBOTA, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Adrian Radic, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athènes 2020 by Thierry Ebener, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Ancient Agora of Athens – Cat by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Street scene by Michiel, on Flickr

Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Plaka-Athens-Greece by Mary Theodoropoulou, on Flickr

Hadrian&#x27;s Library and Acropolis. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

nea concorde... by Marios Ha, on Flickr

At fountain on Syntagma Sq. by David Lewis, on Flickr

Athens people by Gabriel Florias, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΠΙΝΑΚΟΘΗΚΗ ~ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ ΣΟΥΤΣΟΥ - ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΕΥΡΙΠΙΔΗ ΚΟΥΤΛΙΔΗ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Greek Stairs by Jana Apergis, on Flickr

Distorted Perception by Jana Apergis, on Flickr

Calatrava&#x27;s Fan by Jana Apergis, on Flickr

Balcony view, Athens by Lee B, on Flickr

Theatre of Dionysus, Athens by Lee B, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by Lee B, on Flickr

Acropolis from Mount Lycabettus by Lee B, on Flickr

Acropolis Hill by Lee B, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by Lee B, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Street in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athènes 2020 by Thierry Ebener, on Flickr

Urban Safari - Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Sfakianakis-Van Hool trolleybus by Michiel, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Katerina by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

DSC06272 by Bengt, on Flickr

Koukaki 13 by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 2020 – Ancient Agora of Athens – Cat by Michiel, on Flickr

Subway - Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Plaka, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

DOG SLEEPING in FRONT of the PARLIAMENT in ATHENS, GREECE by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Architecture by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Corner of Omonoia and Aiolou by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Athens War Museum – Lockheed F-104G Starfighter by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Choragic Monument of Lysicrates by Michiel, on Flickr

The ancient Greek architecture by Hans Dirix, on Flickr

DSC05851 by Henk Tadema, on Flickr

Athènes-150 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

Athènes-153 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

ACAB - ΜΓΔ. Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

IMG_7543 by jeromem0942, on Flickr

Nighttime streets by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Resting near the pond by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 20-30 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Athens 20-28 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Athens 20-15 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Athens 20-19 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

Temple of Hephaestus by Eln Marchew, on Flickr

Top Floor by Simon Watt, on Flickr

Untitled by Rafaella Kouka, on Flickr

Our time, our way by Fay Payksh, on Flickr

IMG_7543 by jeromem0942, on Flickr

Rainy roads by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Nighttime streets by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Distorted Perception by Jana Apergis, on Flickr

The National Archeological Museum, Athens, Greece by Alex-David Baldi, on Flickr

Athens people by Gabriel Florias, on Flickr

Athens people by Gabriel Florias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

flying downtown by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Metropolitan Cathedral, Athens, Greece by Alex-David Baldi, on Flickr

new form for the classic lines by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Fight fascists II by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Untitled by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Monastiraki Square and view to Acropolis at twilight, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Zappeion by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Street scene by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Acropolis – View of Hadrian’s Gate by Michiel, on Flickr

Theatre of Dionysus, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athènes-150 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Άλσος Αθάνατων στο Γουδή by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Meriç Kutyar Gül, on Flickr

Untitled by Meriç Kutyar Gül, on Flickr

Untitled by Meriç Kutyar Gül, on Flickr

Untitled by Meriç Kutyar Gül, on Flickr

Untitled by ljp43rx, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

Overlooking the Athenian agora by Andy Montgomery, on Flickr

Pink Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Day 8 - Athens - Epitaph Procession by Zvika Melamed, on Flickr

20160821_184943 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr

Μέγαρο Κούπα, Πανεπιστημίου 6 by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Untitled by Manuel Sanfuentes, on Flickr

IMG_7116 by matteo galiazzo, on Flickr

IMG_0895 by Keith Pugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

under construction by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 12-14 by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Syntagma Square at night. by thomas_delora, on Flickr

Lights in the blue hour by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr

Biblioteca di Adriano by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Odeo di Erode Attico con gatto by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

The Odeon of Herodes Atticus, Athens, Greece ヘロディス・アッティコス音楽堂、アテネ市、ギリシャ by Matthew S, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Athens&#x27; Streets, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Leoforos Vasilisis Amalias - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

4xAH-64 Hellenic Army Aviation by Sidewinder Plane Spotting, on Flickr

IMG_1738 by Vasilis Tsiligiannis, on Flickr

Pefkakia, metro station. by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

_DSC2517-marina-katsiki by Couvanos Thomas Chal, on Flickr

Resting near the pond by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

35ος Αυθεντικός Μαραθώνιος της Αθήνας, 2017. by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

easy walk by Marios Ha, on Flickr

cologne on green by Marios Ha, on Flickr

this is Athens by Marios Ha, on Flickr

jardin by Marios Ha, on Flickr

trees in lane by Marios Ha, on Flickr

before new day by Marios Ha, on Flickr

green floor by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Athens by Μπραμ Ντ., on Flickr

Athens - Monastiraki Square by John, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Άλσος Αθάνατων στο Γουδή by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Passing Through by Nikos Katris, on Flickr

Resting near the pond by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Carnival in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Well, do I? by Marc Verdiesen, on Flickr

Picture Pose, Apple Phone by Bob, on Flickr

Athens-Kifisia by Roger Reuver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens view_1 by sunil kaimootil, on Flickr

Kapodistrias x 1312 II by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Metro Piraeus - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Larissa Station - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Larissa Station - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Night view of the Acropolis from Monastiraki square by Guido Casati, on Flickr

Relieved of duty by Arnaud Porterie, on Flickr

One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

5385_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Athens-2-7 by Ryan Dolan, on Flickr

Streets, Athens, Greece by Andrei S, on Flickr

Street Photo by Alexander Tsoskounoglou, on Flickr

Girls Fashion by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Little break in park by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ΜΑΙΕΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΡΕΑ - ATHENS MARRIOT - ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΥ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΟΥ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Andres Rodriguez, on Flickr

Pigeon by Ashley Jane Antonczak, on Flickr

Resisting Church - Athens by Hugues Boulard, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0046 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0047 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0048 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0049 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0050 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0057 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Omonia Square, Athens by Kees Bikker, on Flickr

Athens, January 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, January 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, January 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens by Alex Mavros, on Flickr

Athens, November 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Siemens Desiro EMU In Piraeus by Thanasis Stamoulis, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Syntagma Square at night. by thomas_delora, on Flickr

Μαρίνα Αλίμου by asot82, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio Tram by Thanasis Stamoulis, on Flickr

DSC06254 by Bengt, on Flickr

The Pnyx plateau by George E. Koronaios, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Andres Rodriguez, on Flickr

Koukaki 13 by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens&#x27; Streets, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Katerina by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

View from the bridge by Babis Tsirakidis, on Flickr

Παπαγάλος | Parrot by Βασίλειος Mαντζιούρας., on Flickr

Fountain by Ashley Jane Antonczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Acropolis, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Acropolis Museum, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Temple of Zeus, Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Athens by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr

Pireaous - DSC01553.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Nea Smyrni - Νέα Σμύρνη by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Greece. Athens, Philopappou hill, A generAtion(s) gAp by bilwander, on Flickr

Mid-day sun in the winter solstice by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

Λεωφόρος Αμαλίας 42 &amp; Θαλού (οπίσθια πλευρά Πιττακού) by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Fotografiando la ciudad. Acrópolis. Atenas. Grecia by Santiago Cordero Guerrero, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #1 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #4 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr

Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (6 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

night in the city by Marios Ha, on Flickr

winners by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Academy by Marios Ha, on Flickr

taxi by Marios Ha, on Flickr

corners by Marios Ha, on Flickr

in the middle of the city by Marios Ha, on Flickr

on the move by Marios Ha, on Flickr

golden light by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Athens in the blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

The face of the city by Rabican7, on Flickr

Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Midea snowfall by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr

Midea snowfall by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr

Athens, February 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, Greece, Summer 2020 by Gaston Vergara Hermosilla, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Nighttime streets by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2015_08_16_11_10_03 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr

Lightening in Athens by vasiliki2009, on Flickr

in-between by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Αρετούσας 6 &amp; Πανός 23, Πλάκα by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Athens from above, Greece, 20151113 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

Cityscape of Athens... by Kostas Kaisidis, on Flickr

Changing of the guard at Syntagma Square by Eric, on Flickr

Odeon of Herodes Atticus - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Kerameikos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Acropolis Museum | Athina | Athens view from Filopappou hill by Guido Casati, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #3 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Urban figures by Rabican7, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Athens 26 by Doug, on Flickr

Kapnikarea, 10th C Church by David Lewis, on Flickr

Ceramics Museum in former mosque by David Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

endless Athens by Μπραμ Ντ., on Flickr

Acropolis - the day after by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

square by Marios Ha, on Flickr

corners by Marios Ha, on Flickr

winners by Marios Ha, on Flickr

taxi by Marios Ha, on Flickr

night in the city by Marios Ha, on Flickr

ready to play... history by Marios Ha, on Flickr

golden light by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, Athens, Greece. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

flying downtown by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Monastiraki Square and view to Acropolis at night, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

overcrowded Acropolis by Sheikh Shahriar Ahmed, on Flickr

Walk in Syngrou Park, Marousi, Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

They will never let you &quot;fall&quot;... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

35ος Αυθεντικός Μαραθώνιος της Αθήνας, 2017. by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Girlfriends in park by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Roman Agora, Tower of the Winds, Acropolis Hill and the Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Andy Hartley, on Flickr

Evzones Guarding Greek Parliament Building by Kyle Wagaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Syntagma Square at night. by thomas_delora, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

The Odeon of Herodes Atticus, Athens, Greece ヘロディス・アッティコス音楽堂、アテネ市、ギリシャ by Matthew S, on Flickr

almeidas 2 by Epaminondas Michail Krystallidis, on Flickr

Athens by Monika Simpson, on Flickr

5477_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Colors of Sunset by Drosi Lymperopoulou, on Flickr

P1210064.JPG by papaniko, on Flickr

Odeo di Erode Attico con gatto by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

The Parthenon in summer by Route Mates, on Flickr

Trains by Vasiliki Pantazi, on Flickr

Athens&#x27; Streets, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Greece&#x27;s National Day, Εθνική Εορτή by belas62, on Flickr

4xF-4 Hellenic Air Force by Sidewinder Plane Spotting, on Flickr

The Greek Parade by Curro Demasiado, on Flickr

Plaza Sintagma by Victor, on Flickr

posing by Stefan, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athènes-Athens by alain tremblay, on Flickr

Athene / Athens by Irma, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

The Acropolis of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens in the blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Sunset over Athens by A. Tag, on Flickr

Athens without filters by Clémence Cros, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, Athens, Greece. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Athens, Greece | June 6, 2018 by Fernando, on Flickr

Athens Greece by Vangelis Zissimopoulos, on Flickr

Athens, Greece - May 2010 by Svetlana., on Flickr

Greece-65 by fullydeuce, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Everyday life in the Athenian era of coronavirus by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Young Women at Acropolis by Bob, on Flickr

Going for a ride by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr

PhotoVision 2015 in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nightfall in Athens by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens by Guido Casati, on Flickr

Athens, Monastiraki by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

Athens From Above by Tassos Gi., on Flickr

Athens lights by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center by Tassos Gi., on Flickr

On The Move by Tassos Gi., on Flickr

Athens Kotzias Sq by evangelos tentis, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Athens, March 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens summer days by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

Street near Acropolis by Xiaohua LE, on Flickr

Athens Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr

athens, ga nightlife by christian L, on Flickr

Athens by Alexandros Maragos, on Flickr

The Guard is going to Syntagma Square by Dmitriy Fomenko, on Flickr

Akropolis_sunset by Chris Scholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, Greece. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

athens, greece by hinchdb, on Flickr

Athens by Yi Jiang, on Flickr

Athens by Peter Valcarcel, on Flickr

Athens at night. by Irene A, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Stephanie Heintzman, on Flickr

Convergence by Philip Dall, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Juliana Thibault, on Flickr

memorize the city by dustroad, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Street Shop, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Athens Streets by Howard Chalkley, on Flickr

Blogtrotters visit Athens! by Christian Graham, on Flickr

Athens-Greece by michael lekas, on Flickr

Athens by Brule Laker, on Flickr

IMG_6752_Portrait by Doan Quoc Tuan, on Flickr

Akropolis_sunset by Chris Scholz, on Flickr

Green by Dim Zacharakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

in-between by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Mid-day sun in the winter solstice by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

Cityscape of Athens... by Kostas Kaisidis, on Flickr

Lykabettoshøyden i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Αρετούσας 6 & Πανός 23, Πλάκα by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Λεωφόρος Αμαλίας 42 & Θαλού (οπίσθια πλευρά Πιττακού) by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr

Athene-236 by Morgana Brighid L.R. Hoornweg, on Flickr

Changing of the guard at Syntagma Square by Eric, on Flickr

Odeon of Herodes Atticus - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

2015_08_16_11_10_03 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr

Mt Lycabettus by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

Lightening in Athens by vasiliki2009, on Flickr

Erechtheion by Nihil Baxter007, on Flickr

Fotografiando la ciudad. Acrópolis. Atenas. Grecia by escandio, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #3 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #1 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #4 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Athens from above, Greece, 20151113 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Cat at the Agora of Athina by Rudaki1959, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (3 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

in-between by Isa(bella) Valenza, on Flickr

Lykabettoshøyden i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

5192_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Athens 2 by sonofwalrus, on Flickr

Botanical Museum / Athens by Images George Rex, on Flickr

UCS EMK by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

5621_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Syntagma square at night. by Guido Casati, on Flickr

Odeon of Herodes Atticus - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Kerameikos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Gate of Athena Archegetis - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180907 by hunbille, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Little break in park by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Athens Corona-city (Gazi) by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Athens by vincenzooli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Athens in the blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

The Acropolis of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens in the blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Πλατεία Συντάγματος by Angelo Giagnacovo, on Flickr

call girl by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr

Athènes 156, Acropole by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Looking over Athens by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

street life by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr

Back in Black by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Victoria Richards, on Flickr

Athens, Greece | June 6, 2018 by Fernando, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Young Women at Acropolis by Bob, on Flickr

Going for a ride by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

An Astonishing Athenian Afternoon by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr

Athens&#x27; Street by Shane, on Flickr

Athens Streets by Howard Chalkley, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dora Hegedus, on Flickr

Athens by Luca Mancuso, on Flickr

Athens by Agnee, on Flickr

Exarcheia by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr

Akropolis_sunset by Chris Scholz, on Flickr

Green by Dim Zacharakis, on Flickr

Katerina by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Greece. Athens, Syntagma square, the woman in white by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Plaka, Athens, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr

image by loh yeong ling, on Flickr

Pnyx by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Acropoli dalla collina di Filopappo by Gian Marco Anzellotti, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Adrià Páez Fortesa, on Flickr

The Odeon of Herodes Atticus, Athens, Greece ヘロディス・アッティコス音楽堂、アテネ市、ギリシャ by Matthew S, on Flickr

DSC06272 by Bengt, on Flickr

DSC06202 by Bengt, on Flickr

athens-dionysus-theatre by Alexey K, on Flickr

Outcast excellence by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

Downpour by loxias, on Flickr

Pefkakia, metro station. by Nikonian Greek, on Flickr

Untitled by marydali2000, on Flickr

On A Lunar Landscape... by Constantinos Alpha, on Flickr

Akropolis Museum by Stefan, on Flickr

Areos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Sunday by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr

2015_08_16_11_10_03 by Richard Schmidt, on Flickr

Fotografiando la ciudad. Acrópolis. Atenas. Grecia by Santiago Cordero Guerrero, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #3 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Athens | Greece by Mary Duniants, on Flickr

Athens, Greece. by Nigel Harris, on Flickr

Athens Greece by Αλεξανδρος Σπινουλας, on Flickr

Temple of Hephaestus, Athens, Greece by Paul McClure, on Flickr

Athens | Greece by Mary Duniants, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Victoria Richards, on Flickr

Athens, Greece. by Milan Gonda, on Flickr

Church of Panagia Kapnikarea - Athens, Greece by Ava Babili, on Flickr

Athens Greece by Αλεξανδρος Σπινουλας, on Flickr

Athens Greece by Αλεξανδρος Σπινουλας, on Flickr

Metaxourgeio, Athens, Greece by Meta Lands, on Flickr

[email protected]&amp;w(iii) by Leonidas Binos, on Flickr

Athens by Josue Cruz, on Flickr

Athens International Airport - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Akropolis_sunset by Chris Scholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2019 Griekenland 0423 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0424 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0427 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0426 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0428 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0429 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0438 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0443 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

DSC_6632 by Dean Moriarty, on Flickr

Plaka, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Statue of Emperor Hadrian, Agora of Athens by Kees Bikker, on Flickr

Acropolis, Athens by Kees Bikker, on Flickr

Athens in the blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Little Owl triplets by Tim Melling, on Flickr

Athens by 張青, on Flickr

Blood Moon over Athens by Christian Robold, on Flickr

2017-08-29 Street Scene from Athens by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

untitled by Christian Robold, on Flickr

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Agora market, Athens, Nov 2011 - 39 by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr

Goodmorning! by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr

Light and action in Athens by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fotografiando la ciudad. Acrópolis. Atenas. Grecia by Santiago Cordero Guerrero, on Flickr

Lykabettoshøyden i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Pireaous - DSC01553.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens DSC01545 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Gate of Athena Archegetis - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

5192_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

LR Athens 2019-4180763 by hunbille, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Botanical Museum / Athens by Images George Rex, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

5621_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

IMG_6752_Portrait by Doan Quoc Tuan, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr

Little break in park by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Kapnikarea, 10th C Church by David Lewis, on Flickr

Omnivore and Hellevore by Lorenzo Zucchi, on Flickr

Athens 19 by Doug, on Flickr

Subway, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athènes-Athens by alain tremblay, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Plaka, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

The Acropolis at dusk - Athens by Damien Graham, on Flickr

athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr

Athènes 604 chauffe-eau solaires à thermosiphon depuis la colline Lofos Likavitou by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

Athens by rebecca.vanhulle, on Flickr

dsc_8934 by André Querry, on Flickr

Athene / Athens by Irma, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

dsc_8954 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_9089 by André Querry, on Flickr

Athènes 2020 by Thierry Ebener, on Flickr

call girl by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr

Call girl by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr

Athènes-7 by Martin Brière, on Flickr

Athènes-2 by Martin Brière, on Flickr

Back in Black by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Greece - Athens by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr

Athènes 501 Mitropoleos by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

Pireaous - DSC01553.JPG by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens DSC01545 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

Mid-day sun in the winter solstice by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

Crowd at Panathenaic stadium by Bill Barekas, on Flickr

Cityscape of Athens... by Kostas Kaisidis, on Flickr

_LCF1188 by Alexander, on Flickr

Changing of the guard at Syntagma Square by Eric, on Flickr

Syntagma square at night. by Guido Casati, on Flickr

walking on sunshine 🌞 by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Checking my Directions by Braineack, on Flickr

Acropolis from Electra Metropolis Hotel Roof Bar by Braineack, on Flickr

5585_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

4H0A1899 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Monastiraki pigeons by Keko Ediale, on Flickr

Untitled by Marios Ha, on Flickr

nea concorde... by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Zappeion by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Modern sport by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium – Tunnel by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Sfakianakis-Van Hool trolleybus by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Street scene by Michiel, on Flickr

Propylaea - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio - OASA 10026 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Athene 2015 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr

Along Ermou Street by David Lewis, on Flickr

Erechtheion, Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Athènes-183 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

Athenes by R Igor, on Flickr

The Walk by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Amazing sunset by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr

Greece. Athens, Syntagma square, the woman in white by bilwander, on Flickr

Athens, August 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens by Károly Huszár, on Flickr

Athens Street Art by Ibrahim, on Flickr

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

ACAB - ΜΓΔ. Athens, October 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Michael Dant, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Michael Dant, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Michael Dant, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Michael Dant, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Michael Dant, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Michael Dant, on Flickr

[email protected]_Athens (2) by RTSullins, on Flickr

Soulis: In the Shade in Athens by 0soulis0, on Flickr

Xmas nights in Athens by Kostas Vals, on Flickr

Graffiti and Blue by Ben_Analog, on Flickr

ATHENS by Chinchiller92, on Flickr

Egaleo by Chinchiller92, on Flickr

ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ - ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΝΙΑΡΧΟΣ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Athens Acropolis-211023-40.jpg by Phil Mercer-Kelly, on Flickr

View from Mount Lycabettus, Athens, Greece by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

DSC_3007 by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Αθήνα, Λόφος Φιλοπάππου by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

&quot;Yes, we love this country&quot; - Norway August 2021 by Vassilis Kritikos, on Flickr

People heading down by c_nilsen, on Flickr

&quot;Yes, we love this country&quot; - Norway August 2021 by Vassilis Kritikos, on Flickr

2017-08-29 Street Scene from Athens by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

Athens people by Gabriel Florias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Xmas nights in Athens by Kostas Vals, on Flickr

Christmas Athens-Greece by Mary Theodoropoulou, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0050 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Syntagma Square at night. by thomas_delora, on Flickr

Athens view_1 by sunil kaimootil, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Metro Piraeus - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Larissa Station - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Larissa Station - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Night view of the Acropolis from Monastiraki square by Guido Casati, on Flickr

Relieved of duty by Arnaud Porterie, on Flickr

Athens&#x27; Streets, Athens, Greece by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr

Athens-2-7 by Ryan Dolan, on Flickr

Streets, Athens, Greece by Andrei S, on Flickr

Street Photo by Alexander Tsoskounoglou, on Flickr

Girls Fashion by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Little break in park by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ - ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΝΙΑΡΧΟΣ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Christmas tree in Athens by lentina_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Urban Jungle by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0652 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0653 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0654 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0657 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0662 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0663 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0665 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

DSCF4372 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSCF4709 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSCF4868 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

Athens - Panepistimiou avenue by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Long exposure 51 by George E. Koronaios, on Flickr

In Athens in the time of coronavirus by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ - ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΝΙΑΡΧΟΣ by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

Long exposure 35 by George E. Koronaios, on Flickr

&quot;Yes, we love this country&quot; - Norway August 2021 by Vassilis Kritikos, on Flickr

Lots of people by c_nilsen, on Flickr

Streets in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

red pipes by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Athina by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Untitled by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Zappeion by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Modern sport by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium – Tunnel by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Panathenaic Stadium by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Sfakianakis-Van Hool trolleybus by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Street scene by Michiel, on Flickr

Propylaea - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens GR 06/2020 by Alexander, on Flickr

athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio - OASA 10026 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Athene 2015 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr

Monastiraki pigeons by Keko Ediale, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Architecture by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Bathhouse of the Winds by Michiel, on Flickr

Athènes-183 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

IMG_7004 by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

IMG_0895 by Keith Pugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens From Above by Tassos Gi., on Flickr

Athènes-Athens by alain tremblay, on Flickr

Athene / Athens by Irma, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

The Acropolis of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athens in the blue hour by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Sunset over Athens by A. Tag, on Flickr

Athens without filters by Clémence Cros, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, Athens, Greece. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Athens, Greece | June 6, 2018 by Fernando, on Flickr

Athens Greece by Vangelis Zissimopoulos, on Flickr

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

Everyday life in the Athenian era of coronavirus by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Young Women at Acropolis by Bob, on Flickr

Going for a ride by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr

PhotoVision 2015 in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr

athens, ga nightlife by christian L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IN ATHENS, THESE CATS ARE VERY HUNGRY, THEY LOOK FOR FOOD by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr

Urban density, Athens, Greece by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

Attica Sky by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Hephaestus Temple by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Acropolis by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Stoa by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Acropolis by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Athens Attica by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Train in Athens by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Mount Lycabettus seen from Areopagus Hill, Athens, Greece by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr

DSCF4724 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

Monochrome, Architecture, Athens, Greece. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DSCF5122 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 0479 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

DSC_2733 by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Statue of Emperor Hadrian, Agora of Athens by Kees Bikker, on Flickr

Columns of the Propylaea (Acropolis of Athens) by Kees Bikker, on Flickr

Athene_nuit_1 by Sébastien Yazinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Piraeus, Greece - PB221092 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Athens eBike Ride - IMG_ 9656 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Athens eBike Ride - IMG_9659 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Athens eBike Ride - IMG_9663 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Athens eBike Ride - IMG_9670 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Athens eBike Ride - IMG_9682 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Athens eBike Ride - IMG_9693 by Captain Martini, on Flickr

Long exposure 77 by George E. Koronaios, on Flickr

2004-04-27 Snapshot from Athens by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΦΙΞ - ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ [ΑΘΗΝΑ] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr

_DSF5674 by Max Bashyrov, on Flickr

Rear view of the Parthenon. Athens, Greece. by devtmefl, on Flickr

IMG_5190 by Josselin THERY, on Flickr

Acropolis by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Don’t Miss to Experience the Sparkling Night In Athens! by Tand Travel, on Flickr

DSC_2850 by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

DSC_2778 by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Streets in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Αθήνα, Λόφος Φιλοπάππου by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Αθήνα, Λόφος Φιλοπάππου by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Waiting by Michał Moś, on Flickr

Ο Δρομέας by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*January of 2022 in Athens:*

After the Storm by Christos Doudoulakis, on Flickr

Syntagma by Anneliese, on Flickr

Plaka by Anneliese, on Flickr

Snow by Anneliese, on Flickr

Anafiotika by Anneliese, on Flickr

Roman Agora by Anneliese, on Flickr

Snow by Anneliese, on Flickr

Anafiotika by Anneliese, on Flickr

Roman Agora by Anneliese, on Flickr

Snow by Anneliese, on Flickr

Snow by Anneliese, on Flickr

Snow in Athens, January 2022... by Kostas Galanis, on Flickr

White walking by Dimitris Nikolsky, on Flickr

White walking by Dimitris Nikolsky, on Flickr

After the snow storm by Gary Parisis, on Flickr

Athens view from Pnika hill, a view in snow λοφος Πνυκας θεα Πνυκα και Ακροπολη Υμηττος με χιονια by Ioannis Demicolas, on Flickr

Snow in Athens! (Feb 2021): Pedion Areos by SpirosK photography, on Flickr

TRENOSE 560 901 + 908 + 905 by Klonos Rail Photos, on Flickr

White Night by Christos Doudoulakis, on Flickr

The white hill by Christos Doudoulakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens from above, Greece, 20151113 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

Lykabettoshøyden i Athen by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr

Mt Lycabettus by Mat Scudds, on Flickr

The traveler sees what he sees. The tourist sees what he has come to see. by Yiannis Papanastasopoulos, on Flickr

Mid-day sun in the winter solstice by Nikos Pantazis, on Flickr

Cityscape of Athens... by Kostas Kaisidis, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

athens by night by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

5192_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

The Choragic Monument - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Greece. Athens, Philopappou hill, A generAtion(s) gAp by bilwander, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

IMG_6752_Portrait by Doan Quoc Tuan, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

Sample raw Photos of OPPO F5 from Athens Greece (3 of 34) by Rodel Flordeliz, on Flickr

National Garden, Athens, Greece by Norbert Bánhidi, on Flickr

4H0A1899 by Brandon Atkinson, on Flickr

Kapnikarea, 10th C Church by David Lewis, on Flickr

Athens 19 by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2019 Griekenland 1032 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1033 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1036 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1037 Athene by
Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1038 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1039 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1040 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1051 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1024 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Athènes 2020 by Thierry Ebener, on Flickr

Parking fish by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

DSCF4580 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSCF4731 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSC_6591 by Dean Moriarty, on Flickr

DSC_6599 by Dean Moriarty, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

It&#x27;s Christmas Time by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Streets in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Evagelia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens 2020 – Modern sport by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of Athens by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – View of the Acropolis by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Bakery by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Church of Agia Paraskevi and St. Anargyroi by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Mercedes-Benz of the Athens Fire Department by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Isn‘t it ironic by Michiel, on Flickr

Athens 2020 – Ancient Agora of Athens – View of the Agora by Michiel, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio - OASA 10026 by Pi Eye, on Flickr

Untitled by Marios Ha, on Flickr

Propylaea - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

In the historic center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

BORS by Marios Ha, on Flickr

At fountain on Syntagma Sq. by David Lewis, on Flickr

Afternoon on Syntagma Square by David Lewis, on Flickr

National Parliament and Syntagma Square by David Lewis, on Flickr

Along Ermou Street by David Lewis, on Flickr

IMG_7001 by O Phil Des Contrastes, on Flickr

Athenes by R Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Syntagma Square at night. by thomas_delora, on Flickr

Athens view_1 by sunil kaimootil, on Flickr

Kapodistrias x 1312 II by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Omonia Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Metro Piraeus - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Larissa Station - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Larissa Station - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Monastiraki - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Night view of the Acropolis from Monastiraki square by Guido Casati, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio Tram by Thanasis Stamoulis, on Flickr

Relieved of duty by Arnaud Porterie, on Flickr

One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

5385_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

Streets, Athens, Greece by Andrei S, on Flickr

Street Photo by Alexander Tsoskounoglou, on Flickr

Girls Fashion by Jordan Kevrekidis, on Flickr

Athens, January 2021 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

athens by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr

Athènes-Athens by alain tremblay, on Flickr

Resisting Church - Athens by Hugues Boulard, on Flickr

Athene / Athens by Irma, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

Acropolis - Athens Greece by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr

Athènes-136 by Nicolas Bury, on Flickr

dsc_8927 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_7928 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_9153 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_9151 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_9113 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_9082 by André Querry, on Flickr

dsc_9031 by André Querry, on Flickr

Athene / Athens by Irma, on Flickr

Athènes/Athens by ioankak, on Flickr

Athens, Akropolis by Manuela Nobili, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1040 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

good boi by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

DSC_3202 by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

Streets in the center of Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Athens by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

The National Garden in Athens by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Nighttime streets by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2019 Griekenland 1068 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1071 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1072 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1065 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1067 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1069 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1085 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1100 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1040 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1038 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

DSC06916 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

IMG_5190 by Josselin THERY, on Flickr

DSCF4731 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSC06944 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

IMG_5169 by Josselin THERY, on Flickr

ANTI-IMPERIALIST STUDENT DEMONSTRATION AND CONCERT by Iason Raissis, on Flickr

2004-04-27 Snapshot from Athens by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

_DSF5674 by Max Bashyrov, on Flickr

Ο Δρομέας by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

Train in Athens by Marc Hanauer, on Flickr

Petit Paris d'Athènes I by aesthetics of crisis, on Flickr

A night in Athens by Aurélien ANNE, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Athens by Estoy Viajando, on Flickr

dsc_8984 by André Querry, on Flickr

Tripodon - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Areos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr

R0002227.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr

View From Lycabettus Hill by Raquel Cherelle, on Flickr

Athens_1941 by jb nl, on Flickr

The Acropolis, Athens by Paul Wright, on Flickr

Athens Breakdance II by Arjan Groeneveld, on Flickr

Minions by mr.reverend, on Flickr

Passing Through by Nikos Katris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens by Mishel Gur, on Flickr

Athens by Chris Ruggles, on Flickr

Athens by kbulut58, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Just Maxim, on Flickr

Athens by Dario Sušanj, on Flickr

Athens by Dario Sušanj, on Flickr

Athens by Dario Sušanj, on Flickr

Athens by Dario Sušanj, on Flickr

Athens by Dario Sušanj, on Flickr

Athens by Dario Sušanj, on Flickr

Athens by Vangelis Zissimopoulos, on Flickr

Athens by Sean Glass, on Flickr

Athens by Naaz Nomad, on Flickr

Athens by tomabenz, on Flickr

Athens by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Athens - Monastiraki by George Aivalis, on Flickr

Athens by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr

Athens, Monastiraki by Spyros Chatzistavrakis, on Flickr

City streets..... by Dafydd Penguin, on Flickr

Akropolis_sunset by Chris Scholz, on Flickr

Going for a ride by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Krizia by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1065 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1066 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1067 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1068 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1070 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1072 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2019 Griekenland 1092 Athene by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

Athens, Akropolis by Manuela Nobili, on Flickr

L’extrémité est du Parthénon, Acropole, Athènes, Grèce! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr

DSCF4934 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSCF5211 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

DSC_2843 by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr

DSCF4724 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr

Sunrise over the Acropolis - Athens by JEAN-LOUIS HEBERT, on Flickr

The face of the city by Rabican7-Away, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr

NATIONWIDE WORKERS STRIKE | APRIL 6th 2022 by Iason Raissis, on Flickr

Pedestrians by Francesco Centore, on Flickr

Αθήνα, Λόφος Φιλοπάππου by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

2017-08-29 Street Scene from Athens by Petr Beránek, on Flickr

Άλσος Αθάνατων στο Γουδή by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2018-08-25 by Guillaume Baviere, on Flickr

Syntagma Square - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Leof. Posidonos - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Dionysiou Areopagitou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Akti Tzelepi - Piraeus (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Dionysiou Areopagitou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Lisiou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Lisiou - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

dsc_8806 by André Querry, on Flickr

Athens by Vinke, on Flickr

Untitled by Oikonomou Ioannis, on Flickr

Untitled by ǝɹpɹoʇǝɹɐןıɥd, on Flickr

20140412 11 Athens Omonia Square by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

2009-07-23 Athene 59 by Topaas, on Flickr

Eleftheriou Venizelou Street. by Lex, on Flickr

5 days in Athens (all) by Ritzo ten Cate, on Flickr

Athens Alley By Night by V S&B, on Flickr

Areos - Athens (Greece) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Untitled by Bas Bogers, on Flickr

Athènes-Athens by alain tremblay, on Flickr

AnsaldoBreda Sirio - OASA 10026 by Pi Eye, on Flickr


----------

